# Making A Pasture



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2017)

This is about a one acre pasture in the front with road frontage. It does a fine job of growing my nemesis, green briars. We are cleaning it up to prepare for planting pasture.
Before pictures.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2017)

This picture was taken 3-15-2015, a month after we moved in. To the left is a gatepost, there was no fence yet.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2017)

We have ran the sheep in this pasture and they have done a good job of cleaning it up. I pulled green briars out of the trees and they ate the leaves off. There is an earthen berm that runs length-wise with trees growing out of it and LOTS of green briars, so thick that we couldn't get in there to cut them out. We raised 3 Red Wattle hogs in it this spring/summer and they did a fine job of clearing out more briars and brush. They even straddled saplings, walked them down and ate the leaves off!

So this week we have spent 2 days picking up dead tree limbs, cut some that we didn't want and hauling out the mess. We made major inroads on the green briars, still a lot to go, but WOW what a difference! Over the 3 years that we have been here, we have picked up buckets of glass shards, metal, rusted cans and all the accumulated trash of burn barrels of long ago. We thought we had done a good job of clean up, but the pigs rooted up FIVE 50 pound bags of MORE glass shards! There is a twisted pile of what used to be some sort of automobile up in there that hopefully we can drag out today. Yesterday I was finally able to get close enough to it to lay hands on it. For the longest time we could barely even see it, much less get close to it!

I'll take pics today.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 19, 2017)

Some days we take a few steps back -- before trudging onward.   You are really working you behinds off to salvage the land.  HARD work.  KUDOS.   

I bet you are like I would be, almost afraid to take the tractor in.

There is no doubt in my mind you will finish this.   Determination.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2017)

DH is mowing and I am cutting more briars. 

DH's war wound from yesterday, a briar raked across his eyebrow. Bandaid curtesy of 4 year old neighbor boy who brought his emergency kit. 



 

When you drag vines out of tree tops, interesting things fall down.



 

More dead trees to haul out.



 

And our mystery automobile.



 

Water break over, back to work.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2017)

15 minutes to 1:00, inside now.
This is the same skyline as the picture taken 3-15-2015. Note the gate post on the left.





Panning right... That's the garden fence on the right.





This is the same location pictured above where the sheep were enjoying themselves immensely on the green briars. This is where the ewe above was standing on a dead tree branch stretching to reach more snacks.





Panning right....





This is the fence by the road. Green briars once filled this entire area. We took down the old barbed wire fence and bush hogged with the tractor, then put up the new fence.





I walked down the road last fall with my wagon, digging Bermuda and Bahia that escaped under the fence from the wide pasture across the road. Then I sprigged it here. The pigs rooted up and ate all the Bahia rhizomes, there might be one or two very small ones left. The Bermuda enjoyed all the pigs rooting and took off. DH just mowed it. Naturally, the sheep don't want it.   I'm so damned proud of this teensy patch of Bermuda and the dadburned sheep don't want it?  Before it was mowed, it was almost knee deep. Oh well, I guess I'll go dig some more Bahia.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 19, 2017)

A huge difference that "Time, Energy, Labor and Animal assistance" can make....sure glad the neighbor boy was prepared....Love the bandaid....


----------



## Bruce (Aug 19, 2017)

Wow that is a lot of work!


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 19, 2017)

I know how much work that is and you did a super job.  I never found an automobile but one section of ours by the house had among other things, an old car gas tank still full of gas, a wrecked hot tub and a couple of hundred chairs that appear to have come out of a theater somewhere.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Wow that is a lot of work!



Not as much as this one was. This pasture is just across the driveway.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/i-hate-green-briars.33715/


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> I know how much work that is and you did a super job.  I never found an automobile but one section of ours by the house had among other things, an old car gas tank still full of gas, a wrecked hot tub and a couple of hundred chairs that appear to have come out of a theater somewhere.


What were people thinking to throw all that crap out on their property?


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 19, 2017)

People like that don't think but you already know that.   I love reading your adventures since they are so similar to ours.  I found an old white computer monitor and basketball goal and frame in a storm ditch this afternoon.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 19, 2017)

I haven't started cleaning out my ditch yet but have noticed an old boat trailer upside down in there among rolls of barbed wire, and old wheel barrow, lawn mower decks, and who knows what all else. My son started pulling out some of the old wire when he was here but I told him to put it back as I need to do it all at once and have a RORO dumpster here for all of it. Maybe when he comes out at Christmas. You're doing a great job there Bay. It's looking really nice. Honestly, I was also worried that he might come upon poisonous snakes as well, and he hasn't dealt with them. Didn't need that hanging over me. At Christmas, they'll be all denned up and no factor.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2017)

The pigs dug an old glass juicer out of that earthen berm. You know, the kind that you cut the orange in half and squoosh it down on the thing in the middle and the juice collects in the tray. It wasn't shiny anymore and the glass was starting to oxidize. It didn't even have a chip in it. There used to be an old house in that location and one of our neighbors lived there until he was 6 years old. I figured it belonged to his mother, so I gave it to his wife one day when she was over here. He is so proud of that old glass juicer!

picture off the net


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 20, 2017)

WORK and time!!   GREAT job. 

This farm I am on now was crop land -- peanuts mostly -- but, my prior farm had been a location that was used curing civil war and before.  The things we "found" there were amazing.   Among the arrow heads and glass medicine bottles, belt buckles, etc., we found a cannon ball in one of the barn stalls when digging for a foundation repair.   An old wash shed was insulated with pine straw!   Some discoveries are more fun than others.

Here, wandering thru the woods behind me, I find things dumped that clearly were not normal...frig, cabinets, etc.    There is an old, old house back there and a hand dug, rock lined well.   The property was handed to a freed slave and the deed recorded is hand written!!   Been in family for many, many years.  Unused and growing up.   Shame, really.   Bet there are "treasures" back there.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2017)

Yesterday I dug a wagon load of Bahia rhizomes off the roadside and sprigged it in this pasture. Today I dug another wagon load from the road side. While hurricane Harvey ravages the Gulf coast, it is cloudy and cool here. No rain, but we could get some Tuesday. Who knows. 

My wagon of Bahia. While I was digging it, 3 neighbors stopped to visit and one called. I don't know if they think I'm crazy or smart, but the grass is free, I just gotta dig it and sprig it.



 

Dig a trench, drop in Bahia.



 

Cover with dirt and stomp.



 

My husband finished what he was doing and came to help. I dug trenches and he dropped Bahia and stomped. I sure was glad for his help! He has been mulching the driveway the last several days to keep it from washing out in the rain.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 27, 2017)

Looking good! Are you collecting phone poles again?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2017)

Haha we still have the first 3 we grabbed. We dragged home another one and can go drag one more. I'm a scrounger dont'cha know.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 27, 2017)

Gee, real fertile looking soil you got there @Baymule 
I guess DH's new shoulder must be in REAL good shape now since he is out landscape raking the mulch


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 27, 2017)

Your place is showing some amazing changes.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 27, 2017)

That really does look nice, and the contrast of the mulch sure sets things off. Hope ya get some water for the sprigs, but not the amounts south of ya or they will wash out. We are constantly finding shards of colored glass, thick medicine bottle blue, green, and brown.....


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2017)

@Bruce you mean the driveway looks fertile?  Surely you don't mean the sand I covered the Bahia with! DH's arm will hurt a little when he overdoes it......like today and the last few days. But he is light years away from where we started. He is so happy that he had it done.

Thank you @Mike CHS  I appreciate it.

@CntryBoy777 we find glass all the time, dug some up today. It was thick, like canning jar bottoms, threaded tops and it spoke of times gone past.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh yes, I DID mean that lovely "soil" you planted the grass in


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 28, 2017)

Bay -- I wish I could give you sprigs of some of the grass I have!!

And I know you would LOVE to have it.  I can't keep some of it cut enough.   Guess I need to buy 20-30 sheep!!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 28, 2017)

Why yes... yes you do!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2017)

Update on pasture #2. We sprigged a lot of bare dirt, then covered it with a layer of wood chips on the strip between the earthen berm and the front fence. It's looking good.

Our neighbor Jerry, who lived on our property as a boy, collects scrap metal. We finally cleared away the briars so we get to the wad of metal that used to be an automobile. Our neighbor Robert came over and between him, me and DH, we dragged it out. Jerry came over with his truck and we loaded him up. It was the back end of an old Studebaker that Jerry remembered as a child. It belonged to people who rented the house after his family moved out. 




 

Then, being the complete idiots that we are, we bought 2 big hogs and turned them out. With gusto they systematically began to dig huge pits that looked like open coal mines. 



 





We dragged the Hawg Hut in there for them. The good news is they go to slaughter November 6 and we can smooth it out and seed it with a clover mix, chicory and rye grass. While they are wreaking havoc on the pasture, they haven't discovered the sprigged part in the front. So for now, pasture #2 is on hold. 

We went back to work on pasture #1. We dug sprigs of Bahia and Bermuda from the side of the road out front. We discovered 3 or 4 feet of road under a blanket of grass!



 

We filled the back of the mule 3 times this week and did a darn fine job of cleaning off the road! Then we sprigged the grass in trenches and covered it up.



 

This morning we had a load of grass in the mule that we dug yesterday, but we're too tired to sprig it. So we dug trenches, sprigged and covered it up. It has been so dry that the beach sand we have that masquerades as soil, is like walking over a sand dune. The dirt was hard packed and hard to dig in, but once dug up, turned to fine silty powder. Rain is forecasted for the weekend, so we were pushing hard to get the grass planted. The flip side of that, the rain would wash out the powdered sand and uncover the grass we have worked so hard on. So we mulched over it with wood chips.  DH ran the tractor and I raked. We put a thin layer, just enough to hold the sprigs in place, keep them from washing out and provide some humus to hold in moisture. We spread 37 front end buckets of mulch. 



 

 

We were utterly exhausted. We staggered to the house. Even our feel good hurt. I got a small glass of wine to relax, DH refilled it and got some too. Four glasses later, us practically non drinkers were pretty loopy. We still hurt, we were still tired and sore, but we no longer cared. Bring on the rain.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 20, 2017)

And you should sleep like a baby tonight!   Wine - it does a body good!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 20, 2017)

Wow, what a lot of work! Sounds like someone isn't taking care of the road if you found so much of it buried.
Seems that DH's new shoulder is working really well  

The pigs look happy, good life until they become breakfast, lunch, dinner.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2017)

Today I sowed grass seed. In pasture #1, I sowed 5 pounds of chicory, 8 pounds of white arrowleaf clover, 8 pounds of white ball clover, 50 pounds of Kentucky 32 non endophyte fescue and 50 pounds of rye grass. We didn't have any rye grass seed, our 2 year old grand daughter wanted to come over, so we met her mom at the library and picked her up. We took her to Tractor Supply, bought her a new pair of pink rubber boots and a bag of jelly beans. We got 200 pounds of rye grass seed. DH pulled his back loading the bags in the trunk of the car. He is pretty miserable now. Then we took her to Dollar Tree where she picked out a puzzle, color book and colors. 

I filled a little bucket for her with rye grass seed and a bigger one for me. She clenched her tiny fist full of seed, drew back and threw seeds in her hair, down her shirt, in her new boots and some hit the ground. She threw seed at trees, made tidy little piles of seed and hung out with Mamaw. I explained to her that it was going to rain and the seed would grow into grass for the sheep to eat. When we finished with the 50# bag of seed, she was ready to go watch Disney with her Papaw. 

I sowed 100 pounds of rye grass in the pipeline pasture, 50 pounds of fescue, 5 pounds of chicory, 10 pounds white arrow leaf clover and 10 pounds of white ball clover. Somewhere in between that, I took our precious girl home. She told her momma that she planted grass seed, it's going to rain and it will be green! Adorable.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 22, 2017)

Her mother will undoubtedly find out where some of those seeds were planted, probably at bathtime.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2017)

It poured down early Sunday morning, woke us up at 3 AM. Thunder, lightening, HARD rain and hail. We got it done just in time! The powdered dust is wet now, the grass sprigs we planted are well watered and the grass seed got pounded into the sand. We got 2 inches.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 23, 2017)

Hope that does the trick for ya!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2017)

We loaded up the hogs out of pasture #2 on Sunday, November 6. DH got on the tractor to fill in the moon craters and smooth it out. 




 

They had rooted up a lot of the Bermuda grass, but Bermuda likes that and will come back stronger next year. But if we had left them much longer, they would have utterly destroyed the grass. 



 

While DH repaired hog damage, I went to the front part of the pasture and raked where the hogs had started rooting. They hadn't done a lot of damage there yet, thank goodness. That's where we had sprigged grass and covered it with mulch. 

We got busy on spreading mulch on the freshly smoothed dirt. On Sunday DH dumped 21 front end loader buckets of mulch and I spread it with a garden rake. 

Monday morning we hauled the hogs to slaughter, detoured through the car wash where DH blasted the trailer clean, then we went home. We spread 24 more FEL buckets of mulch in the pasture. We even covered up the patches of Bermuda grass to add humus and provide shade for the roots next summer. 

Before. 



 

After.



 

Then I sowed 50 pounds of Kentucky 32 non endophyte tall fescue, 50 pounds rye grass, 5 pounds chicory, 10 pounds white arrow leaf clover and 10 pounds white Dutch ball clover. 

Once again we finished just ahead of the rain. Yesterday it rained a slow drizzle all day long. We had 3/4" at 4 PM when I checked the rain gauge and it was still raining.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 9, 2017)

Perfect timing!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2018)

The pictures above are pasture #2. I have kept the Sheep off it all winter. 

What it looks like now. 



 

The clover is deep! 



 

Then there is pasture #1, we never put pigs in it. As we drive down the driveway we point and say, Pigs-no pigs. 



 

This is the far end up close to the road. That’s what we call Pore dirt! The above picture is the best grass in pasture #1. In the picture below, on each side of the light pole, I’m now building 2 chicken tractors for Cornish Cross Poop Masters Chickens. LOL when I move the tractors forward, I’ll water the chicken poop in real good, might as well utilize the chicken poop.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2018)

This is the pipeline. It has the worst soil on the place. This is the best it has looked since we’ve been here. I planted it in rye, endophyte free fescue, white ball clover, white arrow leaf clover and chicory. 



 

I’ve been grazing the sheep on it for 2-3 hours a day. I increase it a little each day, preparing them for pasture #1 & 2. 



 

The grass and clover is ok, not great, but better than it ever has been.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 2, 2018)

Looking good!  I need to do something similar....   always something else to put on the list!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 2, 2018)

That is some major improvement.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 2, 2018)

What is that green stuff on the ground???


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2018)

It is improvement, but these are cool weather grasses and will die back in the heat. I planted the clovers to help the soil. Hopefully, the Bahia and Bermuda we sprigged in pasture #1 & 2 will grow well this spring and summer. We will more than likely start sprigging the pipeline sometime this growing season.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 2, 2018)

Great job!!  The fescues are cooler weather but hard to kill out once established.  With your winters it should be producing a good portion of the year.  With the trees, all of it could do better than you think with the shade helping out.

Lot of work to get to this stage!  Good job.  

My weather is trying to be warmer but, those darned every other day temps are not fun.   I walked out into a field yesterday and saw really good growth of the vetch and dandelions.  Yeah, the goats love them.  Plus several areas of new grasses that are growing well from a load of hay I fed.  It was cut a little late but I bought it gladly because of all the orchard grass seed heads!!  YEAH  -- free seeds.  Everywhere I threw the pads of hay are now patches of new grass.  Makes me feel better about the portion the goats "wasted" by laying on it, peeing and pooping on it, leaving a nice cover of mulch & fertilizer for the seeds.  So I buy some each year if I can find it and take it to areas that need some starter patches.  I've got some great areas of Bermuda from same situation.

Hey, Bermuda loves heat!  Also grows in sand. You want the hay type variety for a better, taller, takes the abuse, field of grass.  It can get so thick it will bog the mower down.  So far, the animals have been able to mow thru it


----------



## Baymule (Apr 3, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> Great job!!  The fescues are cooler weather but hard to kill out once established.  With your winters it should be producing a good portion of the year.  With the trees, all of it could do better than you think with the shade helping out.
> 
> Lot of work to get to this stage!  Good job.
> 
> ...



There is a lovely field of Bermuda across the road. it grows under the fence and we dig it up! A neighbor with thick Bermuda and no livestock has offered us all the sprigs we want. YAY! 

The local seed salesman assured me that the fescue would die in out heat. But our son has a friend with several thousand acres and his fescue lives year around, in the shade of the trees. 

I have some vetch growing, it came in with the clover seed. Talk to me about the orchard grass. Would it live in Texas?


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 4, 2018)

Orchard -- really iffy with the heat extreme you have.  Plus it takes it's time getting really established.  Prefers cooler.   Truly the Bermuda is most loving of the heat in comparison.   Mine is dormant in winter but it does grow on runners and forms a pretty heavy matt of root -- as you have probably seen in digging it!  It spreads!!  The roots go pretty deep, also, which makes it a good erosion control option & helps with the lower water amounts it needs.   After a few years it will also overtake most all else.   Can be good & bad.    But mine takes some heavy traffic -- rebounds well.

Nutritionally, I like a mix out there.   And the vetch, comes up in cold, grows like a house on fire, tall & almost a vine, then dies.  BUT if it has bloomed & those not eaten, black pods form (kinda bean looking) which are full of hundreds of tiny seeds.   It will overwinter & come back. Short lived crop.  Also, nitrogen fixing plant.  The nutrition can be almost as good as some alfalfa.  Here I get a couple months by rotating pastures. Nice hit for the ewes/does with new kids to support.

People with only lawns to mow just have no idea how complicated a "pasture" can be.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 4, 2018)

I’ve thought about making cow panel mini pastures for a variety of weeds, herbs and grasses that can’t take the abuse like Bermuda and Bahia can. Open them up for a couple hours, then shoo the sheep out and let the patch recover. I’ve got tons of lambs quarters and wild sunflowers— all in my garden! LOL Also have a yummy weed called poor joe that they love.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 7, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Also have a yummy weed called poor joe that they love.


I had loads of that is some 'always damp' areas. I had to kill it off..cows won't touch it and it was invasive as heck. It spread more every year.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 7, 2018)

greybeard said:


> I had loads of that is some 'always damp' areas. I had to kill it off..cows won't touch it and it was invasive as heck. It spread more every year.


I'd tell you that you need some sheep to eat the weeds, but I already know your answer. LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2018)

Today we let the Sheep on pasture #2 for a couple of hours. They ran, grabbing bites here and there. They bounced like antelope, then finally settled down and grazed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 23, 2018)

It looks great - ya'll did good!  I'd say you succeeded at making a pasture.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 23, 2018)

Especially considering the soil that you have to work with.  Great job!!!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks y'all. I just hope the summer grass we sprigged grows and takes off. We sure are proud of this pasture!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2018)

All that clover has to be great for fixing nitrogen in the soil and it looks so lush! The honey bees have to love all that clover also!


----------



## mystang89 (Apr 24, 2018)

That is a beautiful job! Well done!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 24, 2018)

Just be careful of pasture bloat in the sheep from the over abundance of clover.  It looks beautiful, but they can overdo it and get down very quick from it.  We have to watch it in the cattle also.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 24, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> The honey bees have to love all that clover also!


If it is white clover, yes. They can't get down into the red clover flowers. Bumbles can though.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2018)

@farmerjan I make sure they have a belly full of hay, then I only leave them on the pasture about 3 hours. Then I put out dolomite lime, mineral and baking soda. I started them several weeks ago on the pipeline, which is also planted in clovers, fescue and rye grasses, but NO where near as lush as this pasture. I am watching them. Thank you.

@Bruce there is Crimson clover and white clover. Bees are tearing it up! It’s humming out there!

I never thought I’d see pasture this lush.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2018)

Pasture #1 across the driveway from pasture #2 is getting a shot of nitrogen. I’m raising Cornish cross and we drag the coop forward every few days. It started out to be a chicken tractor, but I seriously over built it. We drag it forward, DH waters it in.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 24, 2018)

I would be hard pressed to keep my sheep from gorging on that salad bar of vegetation.  

If there is green matter that can be smelled they will literally stand next to the hay rack and stare at the green stuff and ignore the hay.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2018)

After a few hours, they go to the gate and yell at me. They want to go back to their new barn (roof) to ruminate. The radiant heat barrier we put under the tin really cuts the heat.

My husband loves Crimson Clover. It lines the roadways here in the spring and makes a beautiful showing. So we bought a 50 pound bag of that too. He sowed it out front along the road and down the driveway. It is in full bloom now and it's gorgeous. It is a little skimpy in places, but it should get better next year. We'll let this go to seed and we'll plant more next fall.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 24, 2018)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 24, 2018)

That crimson clover is beautiful!! Looking good Bay! I’m sure it’s nice to see your hard work paying off and the sheep enjoying the fruits of your labor!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 24, 2018)

I wondered what that pink cottage was in the other pasture when you fist posted a few days ago... NOW I see it's a chicken tractor.  Them's some nice digs for a bunch of cornish cross dinners. You know the pasture is pretty nice when your animals disappear in it it's so tall...


----------



## Bruce (Apr 25, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I never thought I’d see pasture this lush.


Especially given your sandy soil.


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

Baymule said:


> After a few hours, they go to the gate and yell at me. They want to go back to their new barn (roof) to ruminate. The radiant heat barrier we put under the tin really cuts the heat.
> 
> My husband loves Crimson Clover. It lines the roadways here in the spring and makes a beautiful showing. So we bought a 50 pound bag of that too. He sowed it out front along the road and down the driveway. It is in full bloom now and it's gorgeous. It is a little skimpy in places, but it should get better next year. We'll let this go to seed and we'll plant more next fall.



Gorgeous! I meant the Crimson Clover not your husband! LOL


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 25, 2018)

I can see that you are keeping on top of the clover/bloat situation.  Not trying to tell you what to do, just didn't know if you were aware....and that pasture is more lush than most animals ever see!!!!!  BIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGG change from pictures of the "before".... Wow.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> I can see that you are keeping on top of the clover/bloat situation.  Not trying to tell you what to do, just didn't know if you were aware....and that pasture is more lush than most animals ever see!!!!!  BIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGG change from pictures of the "before".... Wow.


I appreciate your concern and instructions. I have the highest respect and admiration for your vast knowledge. You sure know a heck of a lot more than I do! The reason I know to watch for bloat and how to prevent bloat, is reading about it right here on BYH. 

Today they got an hour and a half on that lush pasture. I had to leave and no way was I going to leave them on that pasture! Now I just have to get more pasture like that. The real test will be when the clover and rye grass dies down to see if the Bahia and Bermuda we sprigged will grow and spread.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2018)

@Latestarter when ya' got a helper this cute and she likes pink..... then you buy a bucket of pink paint...... I really don't even like pink......LOL


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 26, 2018)

She's a real doll baby Bay... absolutely! Whatever color she wants, I'm sure she'll have!


----------



## Baymule (May 18, 2018)

The clover is dying back now in pasture #2. The sheep have graced it hard, there are still big clumps of clover. I can see the Bermuda coming through. 





 



 



 

We are going to mow it next week so the Bermuda and Bahia can grow. The clover can only add more humus to the soil.


----------



## Baymule (May 19, 2018)

The clovers and winter grasses, fescue and rye, are DONE! Dry, brown and done. We need rain so what we sprigged last fall will come on out.


----------



## Bruce (May 19, 2018)

Move to New Jersey, apparently it has been raining non stop.


----------



## Baymule (May 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Move to New Jersey, apparently it has been raining non stop.


We bought a water sprinkler......it's a whole lot easier. LOL


----------



## Bruce (May 19, 2018)

True. There are almost always multiple solutions to a problem.


----------



## greybeard (May 19, 2018)

Baymule said:


> We bought a water sprinkler......it's a whole lot easier. LOL


I may yet find mine..all floated off on to my sister's place and beyond.

It's now been 16 days since it rained here, the grass shows it both in the yard and in the pastures. Still green, but has about stopped growing. 

IMO, if you want a really good, long lasting sprinkler, it's cheaper to go to Lowes/Home Depot and just buy the brass impact head itself (rainbird type) and make your own base..
Most come with a little package of different size color coded nozzles so you can change how much coverage you get....how far the stream goes.


----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2018)

This afternoon DH mowed pasture #2. The Sheep had stripped the clover down to stems. The clovers and rye grass was brown. Bermuda grass is peeking out, so it was a good tim to mow. 




 



 



 

All that chopped up grass sure made a nice layer of humus that will help shade the Bermuda grass roots. We need rain! Just as we finished, it came a drizzle. 



 





 
DH went on to mow his Crimson Clover down the driveway and across the front.  It also was dead and brown. Here and there were bright Black Eyed Susan’s, he went around them.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 20, 2018)

We got about 1/3" today but we will take it.  I have mowed 3 of our paddocks with the mower but I need to just knock off the seed heads in the biggest ones so I'll have to break out the bush hog.


----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2018)

We borrowed the neighbor's mulching mower to get it all chopped up in little bits. We got maybe 1/8th inch of rain. We sure need rain.


----------



## Latestarter (May 21, 2018)

Not even a drop here Bay...  Everything seems to be going way north or way south of me here.


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Not even a drop here Bay...  Everything seems to be going way north or way south of me here.


I guess we need to coordinate a rain dance with @Devonviolet. We could all go outside and do a rain dance, wear purple, a stupid hat, poo on shoe, sing badly, light firecrackers ........ and I dunno ...... maybe pass gas? That ought to do it! RAIN!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 22, 2018)

Well, we've already been doing all but the last two!     We'll have to get right on those!


----------



## RollingAcres (May 22, 2018)

I wish I can send all this rain here down to ya'll. It rained all day on Saturday and 1/2 day Sunday. Was nice and sunny out yesterday but today it's raining again.


Baymule said:


> I guess we need to coordinate a rain dance with @Devonviolet. We could all go outside and do a rain dance, wear purple, a stupid hat, poo on shoe, sing badly, light firecrackers ........ and I dunno ...... maybe pass gas? That ought to do it! RAIN!


Do all that above and perhaps this rain up north will travel down to you!


----------



## RollingAcres (May 22, 2018)

Devonviolet said:


> Well, we've already been doing all but the last two!  We'll have to get right on those!


When you do it, please don't forget to video it and post it here!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 22, 2018)

X2!!


----------



## Bruce (May 22, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> When you do it, please don't forget to video it and post it here!!


Absolutely!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 22, 2018)

As shucks!  I'm camera shy!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 22, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I guess we need to coordinate a rain dance with @Devonviolet. We could all go outside and do a rain dance, wear purple, a stupid hat, poo on shoe, sing badly, light firecrackers ........ and I dunno ...... maybe pass gas? That ought to do it! RAIN!



As often happens you had both of us cracking up!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 22, 2018)

We had spits and sputters here a couple of days, but nite before last we got 1.5" from about 10:30pm til midnite. Even with the early heat the rye grass and clover are still green and are due a cutting. I'll probably get some of it done tomorrow if something else doesn't come up to stop some progress. Hope some moisture comes y'alls way over, down there soon...


----------



## Devonviolet (May 22, 2018)

Well, it must have worked . . . well sort of.  I'm not sure how much we got. But, when we came home from Sulphur Springs, this afternoon, we got sun showers when we were about 5 miles from home.

For inquiring minds . . . definition of "sun showers":  rain that falls when the sun is shining. Sometimes there are clouds casting a shadow. Today there were clouds in the distance, but no cloud shadows, on the ground - only sun.

ETA: DH tells me we got a little over 0.10".  It was enough to fill some of the potholes in our country road.


----------



## greybeard (May 22, 2018)

Devonviolet said:


> we got sun showers when we were about 5 miles from home.
> 
> For inquiring minds . . . definition of "sun showers": rain that falls when the sun is shining



I have heard my whole life, when that is happening, the devil's beating his wife.


----------



## Baymule (May 22, 2018)

We just got the sun, @Devonviolet got the showers. Glad somebody did.

@greybeard I always was told that thunder was the devil beating his wife.


----------



## Latestarter (May 23, 2018)

I had some small T-storms develop around me here yesterday afternoon/early evening. I could hear the thunder just fine, could see the thunderheads, got no rain at all from any of them.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 23, 2018)

Ugh! Can’t like that.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2018)

Still no rain. This is pasture #2, where the clover was 4 feet high. 




 



 

A close up. The grass is trying, we have watered it, but it’s not the same as rain. 



 

This is pasture #1. Putting the chicken tractor on it helped with fertility, we have watered it, but still need rain. 



 

We bedded the Cornish cross with hay. We spread the hay out and it is helping to shade the grass roots. Without it, the sun would heat up the sand and scorch the roots.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 10, 2018)

Are those conditions normal for y'all this time of year?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2018)

No, it usually doesn’t get this dry until mid July to August. We haven’t had rain for 2 months. We will sprig more this fall and plant clovers and rye grass again. Eventually we will have pastures. There is several hundred acres across the road from us, same sandy soil, with established pasture. It is leased for cattle. The owner of the cattle removes them and brings them back, rotating them to other pastures. So I know that we will someday have grass as good or better.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 10, 2018)

I know while it is dry ya sure wouldn't, but when ya see rain in the forecast....if ya had some hulled seed on hand....ya could toss it out amongst what ya have and could give the sprigging some assistance in getting the ground covered to help in shading the roots and moisture retention. I'm also not suggesting to seed the whole pastures, but concentrate on smaller areas to get it started....I know ya are wanting to save $$, but grass seed isn't too expensive to just use as an aid to the sprigs....not seeded at a heavy rate, but hand sown....just a thought.....


----------



## greybeard (Jun 10, 2018)

Baymule said:


> This is pasture #1. Putting the chicken tractor on it helped with fertility, we have watered it, but still need rain.


To equal even 1/4" of rain, you would need to apply 6,789 gallons of water spread out evenly across each acre or 27,154 gallons to equal 1" of rainfall. 

And, it still wouldn't be the same as rainfall because the water you apply to any specific area migrates both vertically and horizontally thru the soil, whereas rainfall would cover all the adjoining area as well.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 10, 2018)

how disheartening


----------



## Bruce (Jun 10, 2018)

Baymule said:


> but still need rain.


Now there is an understatement. Hopefully you won't get it in the form of another Harvey though.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 10, 2018)

Here’s to hoping you get an overnight rain shower that’s nice and steady and let’s the ground soak it all up!!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 10, 2018)

Baymule said:


> No, it usually doesn’t get this dry until mid July to August. We haven’t had rain for 2 months. We will sprig more this fall and plant clovers and rye grass again. Eventually we will have pastures. There is several hundred acres across the road from us, same sandy soil, with established pasture. It is leased for cattle. The owner of the cattle removes them and brings them back, rotating them to other pastures. So I know that we will someday have grass as good or better.


What grasses are you sprigging in?
Have you had soil samples done?
I suspect your pH is going to be pretty high if you are in the Conroe, Pickton, Lovelady, or Wolfpen soil category.
https://legacy.lib.utexas.edu/maps/texas/texas-general_soil_map-2008.pdf

Other than annual ryegrass, I don't know of any grass seed that will germinate here without seedbed prep and even ryegrass has to have soil contact.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 10, 2018)

We were getting unusually dry for June  too, but we got some much needed rain yesterday and today.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 11, 2018)

Better go out there and do more rain dance Bay.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 11, 2018)

Or drink a LOT of beer, then go outside.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 19, 2018)

Pasture #2 — Bermuda grass is putting out runners and growing tall. It is still splotchy here and there, but is closing the gaps. 




 

We tossed watermelon rinds to the pigs last fall and now have vines sprouting up! They are in the bare patches, so why not. 



 

Amazingly there is still clover blooming. This is after being grazed hard, mowed down, and heat. 



 

In pasture #1, our son cut down a bunch of small spindly cedar trees that my husband had been hoarding like a cat lady. I finally convinced him that some of them had to go, in order to open it up for grass. He pointed out which ones and Layne cut them. A bonanza for the Sheep!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 19, 2018)

Baymule said:


> In pasture #1, our son cut down a bunch of small spindly cedar trees that my husband had been hoarding like a cat lady.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 19, 2018)

Baymule said:


> We tossed watermelon rinds to the pigs last fall and now have vines sprouting up! They are in the bare patches, so why not.


Perfect! "Free" watermelons!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 20, 2018)

Sure I stick a watermelon plant in the garden and get nothing. You toss watermelon in the field and get watermelons. Just proves I should stop intentionally planting things. Well maybe weeds, then they wouldn't grow


----------



## Baymule (Jun 20, 2018)

And that was last fall.......we even had SNOW!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2018)

We got 1 1/4 inch of rain yesterday! We sat on the porch, just enjoying the rain. 

We had a HUGE burn pile I was beginning to think we’d be looking at until fall. Not to mention the 125+ cedar trees DS cut, that were right where he dropped them. 

The weather man said last night that wind this morning would be gusts up to 5MPH. Rain, no wind, can anybody say BURN PILE?  We were out at 5:30 AM, DH started the fire and we went to pasture #1 and started dragging up cedar trees. We chained around them, DH dragged them with Marigold and I unchained. 



 

We burnt the huge pile we already had, plus ALL the mess in pasture #1. All of it, every single one. 



 

According to my step counter I have walked 4.4 miles. We are laid up like big dogs under the AC drinking sweet tea right now.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 21, 2018)

Yay you got rain!!! Must be one heck of a rain dance you did!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 21, 2018)

Ummm Bay, I was looking at the pasture #1 picture and I see a few pieces you missed...  Glad you got the rain and were able to get that burn pile taken care of. Hey, haven't heard anything lately on your hogs... How are they doing?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Ummm Bay, I was looking at the pasture #1 picture and I see a few pieces you missed...  Glad you got the rain and were able to get that burn pile taken care of. Hey, haven't heard anything lately on your hogs... How are they doing?


There is still limbs on the ground, but they have been there a long time and are mostly rotten. The NEW stuff we cut is gone! LOL 

The hogs have a July 11 date with the pork chop maker. They are on a diet of soured corn now until they go to slaughter. No more pellets. They are looking good! I can't wait to try Hereford Hog pork!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2018)

According to my step counter, I walked 5.1 miles today. This was all in the space of about 2 acres.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 22, 2018)

Maybe you could have found the gate to get out of the field if you had left the gate open. Would have saved a lot of walking around the perimeter again and again and again.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Maybe you could have found the gate to get out of the field if you had left the gate open. Would have saved a lot of walking around the perimeter again and again and again.


Well, you know I just walk around in circles......


----------



## greybeard (Jun 22, 2018)

If you didn't treat the stumps right after cutting, the cedars will return...with a vengeance. Cut one, 6 (or more) will come to it's funeral. btdt.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 22, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Well, you know I just walk around in circles......


@Bruce walking in circles is part of her rain dance routine I think. That's why she got some rain.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2018)

greybeard said:


> If you didn't treat the stumps right after cutting, the cedars will return...with a vengeance. Cut one, 6 (or more) will come to it's funeral. btdt.


None of any cedars that we have cut have sprouted back out. But the Black Jack oaks NEVER die!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 30, 2018)

The Bermuda in Pasture #2 is tall, has runners spreading and is looking good. Some of the chicory I planted survived and is blooming, which means it will set seed and hopefully, grow some more plants. The watermelon vines took off and are loaded with at least 2 different types of watermelons. We picked one yesterday, it's chilling in the refrigerator, we'll cut it today.

I'll get updated pics today and post them!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 30, 2018)

Watermelon vines, there must be 30 ph them! Yeah, I know, they aren’t grass, but that spot was bare anyway.




 



 

Grass is sending out runners. 



 

Chicory is blooming. And look at that nice grass.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 30, 2018)

Your hard work is paying off.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks good Bay! @Bruce would be so jealous of those watermelons!


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 30, 2018)

Did you get to try any of the hog meat?  How did they kill out for weight and looks of the meat?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't think I've ever seen anyone use watermelons as ground cover!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 31, 2018)

They are actually very good for that. I've seen folks use lots of vine type plants as ground cover... pumpkins, squash, melons, even cukes. Just sometimes it's unplanned such as when you give refuse from those type plants/fruits to pigs and other livestock.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 31, 2018)

Those "unplanned" plants are always a nice surprise to see!
@Bruce maybe you should "nonchalantly" throw some watermelons out to feed the birds or your chuck friends, perhaps you might get some watermelons


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 31, 2018)

I missed it if you mentioned it but do the sheep like watermelon vines? 
Mine are picky and won't eat much out of the garden.  The rams though will eat just about anything.  Ringo will come galloping when he sees me carrying an ear of fresh corn. I originally broke them up to keep him from choking but he chews it up cob and all.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't know if the sheep would eat the vines or not, but they sure do like the rinds. They also love the WEEDS that come out of the garden! LOL


----------



## Bruce (Aug 2, 2018)

Have them collect the weeds themselves! I'm sure they wouldn't touch any plant you care about.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Baymule (Jun 16, 2019)

We cleared a green briar snarl on the north side of our property between the house and sheep barn. Then we had trees cut and went through the clean up process from that. I sowed giant Bermuda in that newly created future pasture about 1 1/2 weeks ago, it is coming up now.

 I also sowed seed in Pasture #1, in the sunny strip next to the driveway. BJ finally caved in and said I can cut trees out of the middle of that pasture, to open it up to sunlight. When we get that done and cleaned up, I'll sow seed there. 

In pasture #2, I let the sheep graze the clovers that reseeded and came back this spring. Then BJ mowed the stubble, the Bermuda grass that we sprigged 2 years ago came up and I let the sheep graze that. There are bare patches, so I ran the tractor disc in a few strips and sowed giant Bermuda there too. 

I've been watering every day and there are tiny green specks. Today it is RAINING! I am excited about that! A water sprinkler just doesn't compare to rain. Plus, it is a lot easier to watch the rain as opposed to dragging water hoses. 

I'll post pictures when there is something to look at besides dirt. LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 16, 2019)

Your are such the "tease" Bay!!.....since when did ya let a little dirt keep ya from anything??..........


----------



## Baymule (Jun 16, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Your are such the "tease" Bay!!.....since when did ya let a little dirt keep ya from anything??..........



You can find a dirt picture here.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/i-hate-green-briars.33715/page-12


----------



## Baymule (Jun 17, 2019)

Yesterday morning we got 2 1/4” of rain, last night we got 3/4” of rain. The ground got a good soaking, it will sure help the grass!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 17, 2019)

Over here we are seriously sopping......some places in Britain got 2 months of predicted rain in 24 hours.....so flooding is a real problem 9and in sharp contrast to last year when we had no rain for ages).

Well, at least we have green.

This is about how much grass has grown in the last week.




 

That would be about 3-4 inches.

This is a sort of 'meadow bank'



 

So, that's what rain in copious amounts and temperatures of 55-65 F by day grow. And, because those two pics are deadly boring, here's one of some of my girls and their lambs enjoying the meadow.



 

The meadow below has not been re-seeded for many years, has had only 'sheep shed fertiliser' on it, but has been weed-wiped for the reeds (which you can see in the bottom part of the field). On the near side of the fence you can see most of the 'nasties' which grow at twice the rate and with twice the vigour of the grass......docks, nettles, briars, single and creeping thistles.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 17, 2019)

In spite of the 'nasties' it is a really pleasant view of your rolling hills.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 17, 2019)

I think the pictures are lovely! We apparently have many of the same plants, too bad the animals don't eat the nasty ones.

The stone building - house? How old? I love old architecture and buildings.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 18, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> n spite of the 'nasties' it is a really pleasant view of your rolling hills.


Thank you, Mike. I forget how much this is a 'Green and pleasant land'. Well to be accurate, that is a quote from 'Jerusalem' which says England's green and pleasant land and Wales is a separate part.....I hesitate to say country, but, having a capital, a unique language and culture, it's certainly more than a 'county' (as are Scotland and both bits of Ireland). but then again, the States of America are very different one from another. Well, before I try to get technical, suffice to say it's often hidden from view by mist!



Bruce said:


> too bad the animals don't eat the nasty ones.


Too right.....they seem to have amazing growth rates, too. Goats not keen on most of them, which is a pity.


Bruce said:


> The stone building - house? How old?


That is, indeed, our house (and the excuse for a lawn in front of it). The stone apparently came from a surface quarry  a couple of hundred yards away (just appearing as 'scoops' on the hillside now.) Exact date unknown, and history before about 1920 lost, but seems to be late 18th or early 19th century .....when we went to Public Records we found the house on the 1842 tithes, but as the records prior to 1850 were all on micro-fiche we didn't have time to look earlier than that. Even the internal walls are about 2 feet thick and built on bedrock with no foundations as such. Seems to have stood the test of time so far, though.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 18, 2019)

Beautiful view, that’s food for the soul. @Sheepshape i hope I have pasture as lovely as yours someday. I love your house! There is native stone here, a reddish iron ore rock that makes interesting structures, but is seldom used anymore. 

We have had huge amounts of rain in our country too. It’s been a flood year. We are high and dry but in many parts of the country farms and whole towns have flooded.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 18, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Seems to have stood the test of time so far, though.


Those thick walls likely keep the interior temperature pretty stable. I wouldn't mind a bunch of pictures of the house.
hint hint 

BTW, my lawn rarely looks that good. Even after I mow it the dandelions, old and new, thumb their noses at me.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 19, 2019)

Baymule said:


> There is native stone here, a reddish iron ore rock that makes interesting structures, but is seldom used anymore.


Thank you for your kind comments. There's a lot of local stone which has been used around here, but it's used less and less. Pity that your native stone isn't used much, now, even if it were only in reclamation projects.



Bruce said:


> I wouldn't mind a bunch of pictures of the house.
> hint hint








Here's the front' of the house, which is actually the 'back'. The drive leads up to the other side of the house where the stones are rougher and not hewn into such regular shapes (don't know why, but it's common around here)


----------



## Baymule (Jun 19, 2019)

I love your home. It is beautiful.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 20, 2019)

We got 1/4" of rain early yesterday morning and another 1/4" last night. My grass is getting watered! I am excited to see those tiny bits of green!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 20, 2019)

Love your beautiful  home and property, thank you for sharing with us


----------



## Bruce (Jun 20, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Here's the front' of the house, which is actually the 'back'. The drive leads up to the other side of the house where the stones are rougher and not hewn into such regular shapes (don't know why, but it's common around here)



I didn't know that solar panels were common in the early 1800's  Really nice looking and both old and modern at the same time.

The reason for the front/rear discrepancy might be similar to how houses were sided in some areas here. Shingles on the front/street side (expensive, show off to the community) and lap siding in the rear. Probably the more "finished" stones were more expensive since more work was needed to chisel them down.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I didn't know that solar panels were common in the early 1800's


 With our climate, I sometimes wonder at the wisdom.....but, yes, they do generate a lot more electricity than we use, and this then gets paid for by the National Grid.



Bruce said:


> The reason for the front/rear discrepancy might be similar to how houses were sided in some areas here. Shingles on the front/street side (expensive, show off to the community) and lap siding in the rear. Probably the more "finished" stones were more expensive since more work was needed to chisel them down.


 You'r absolutely right. Same thing happened over here. However, the nearest house is almost a half a mile away 9and built in the 1990's), so it's really not clear as to why this pattern was followed.The 'back' of the house is much rougher stone.

How are you all doing for rain right now? We've had a very large amount this year so far. Last year was (uncharacteristically) dry and hot over here, so the grass shrivelled and browned. This year is just the opposite, grass growth is lush and rapid, with temperatures a good 20 F  cooler than at this time last year.

How's everbody's 'little patch of green (brown/grey)' doing?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2019)

My patch of green is growing! I can hardly contain my excitement as it grows. It is maybe an inch tall  now. It is not a solid green, kinda patchy, that’s what you get when you hand sow. It will put out runners and fill in all the gaps. By end of summer it should be a pasture!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 21, 2019)

Current panels are much better than those of the past. We had cloudy all day yesterday with a fair bit of rain but my array still managed to generate 9.5 kWh. This time of year they are tilted at 17° so nearly horizontal and even though there was no light directly focused on them all the reflection in the clouds is collected except during the heavier rain periods so I'm not surprised yours produce well even though it is apparently cloudy frequently.  

We were really dry last summer, hoping not to see that again.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 21, 2019)

I know how ya feel Bay....that's how I was about the rye grass, clover, and winter peas I used to sow....it is a good feeling seeing the results of your hard work....even when ya see the "frog hairs" starting to blend into patches of green, then one day ya go out and just can't believe it grew so fast.....


----------



## Baymule (Jun 25, 2019)

I have baby grass pictures of what will be pasture #3. It is patchy, but this grass grows fast. It is ready for fertilizer now, gotta go get some.

It’s from 1-3” tall now.






Look @CntryBoy777 its grass now!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 25, 2019)

Beats sprigging it, doesn't it?....looking really Good Bay!!....it won't be too long before it will fill in and be very productive for ya....and a "belly filler" for the sheep, chickens, and horses.....


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 25, 2019)

You mentioned going and getting fertilizer.  Are there no places that you can get manure from a farm of some sort?  What about a poultry house/broiler/turkey operation?  A dairy farm?  Someone with horses that are stalled?  Around here there are people giving away manure piles just to get them moved.  Especially people with horses.  We do buy some commercial fertilizer, mostly nitrogen, for the hay fields.  And we will supplement with needed nutrients after a soil test.  But everything else is poultry litter, and a place that gives us horse manure that is mixed with shavings/straw.  You can pile it to compost down, or just spread and the soil organisms will break it down.  Anything organic that will break down.  I use our feed bags inbetween rows in the garden because they do not have a plastic liner.  Newspapers, cardboard, junk mail that is shredded for the chicken house mixed with their shavings.  Sheep manure mixed with bedding.  Leaves in the fall.  Oak and others need to have lime added as they are more acidic.  DO NOT USE WALNUT, they have a toxin that will kill plants. Just like you cannot get plants to grow within a certain radius of their tree trunks/root systems.  Most commercial fertilizers are petroleum based... just throwing that out there.  Compost everything from the house and add to a pile of leaves.  Grass clippings.  But realize too that I do not live in Texas and don't know the soil and the climate.  Could be the sun and heat "burns up" the organic matter.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 25, 2019)

@farmerjan I agree with everything you said. I am raising Cornish Cross chickens in that pasture at the moment. I move their tractor every other day and bed them on hay. There are hay/poop pads behind where I stood to take that picture. When they are all slaughtered, I'll scatter seed there too. I have horses and use their compost, I use the sheep compost and spread the dead hay they pee and poop on. I use cardboard and paper feed sacks in the garden also. As far as the fertilizer, that is something that I never use, but I'm going to spread some on the new grass to give it a jump start. Not going overboard on it, just a scattering. 

I have a patch that we are working on the pipeline. I ran the disc over that patch, DH spread 3 year old wood chip mulch. Next will be to disc that in, then plant seed. When it dries up enough to get the tractor over the gulley, we'll do the other side. I'm trying to get some giant Bermuda established in each pasture, the seed is almost $12 a pound. I planted some years ago, on other property and it did well. 

Our soil is sand, white sand like a Florida beach. I planted grass seed the first year here. It came up, the sun came out and scorched the sand, which in turn burnt the new grass roots and it all died. We have planted rye grass every fall, white ball clover and crimson clover. We let the sheep graze it then mow the stubble to add more humus to the soil.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 26, 2019)

I was pretty sure you were doing all the "organic" recycling etc., so the comment about the fertilizer threw me.  And that said, there is nothing wrong with "feeding your plants" in some manner.  I had forgotten that you had "sand"  for soil. Yes, it will not hold enough moisture and plants that are not kept watered will just dry up.  Clovers will grow deeper roots and alfalfa can put down roots that are 5 to as much as 20 feet deep.  Normal is 3-6 feet but that is still substantial.  It seems to me that I did read somewhere that in Florida, that the organic matter actually "burnt up" in sandy soil when it got too dried out.  
Have you ever thought about asking your nearest town if they collect fall leaves from "curbside" and if you could pick them up from them?  Even up here I used to pick up leaves in the fall that were put out in bags, and I have picked up grass clippings in the summer.  The thing to do with the grass clippings is to use as mulch  ON TOP OF BAGS in the garden in case there is any chemicals so that it dissipates, or to compost completely.  Many herbicides used on grass have a "shelf life" so to speak on the grass,  and break down after a certain period of time.  Then the compost is okay.  If it will support earthworms, it usually will support anything you mulch it with.  Worms don't like the chemicals either and will often avoid the lawns where they are used. I cannot imagine having soil that is so sandy.  Here we have several different types, and there is very shallow soil cover in many places due to the ledge and rocks.  We try to put our rolls of hay on rocky spots so that the cows eat/waste/and add plenty of manure to those spots.  It helps build it up fast.  You might try some farms that have hay that got wet and moldy.  Even hauling home a big bale of "crap hay" will add organic matter as you know.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 26, 2019)

One year we got 50 square bales for $1 a bale, it was fresh cut unfertilized Bahia. We used the section to lay a series of baffles across the pipeline to check erosion. 

Yes, I am as organic as I can be, but I need to jump start this Bermuda so it can get firmly established. 

I grab bags of leaves every fall and dump them in the chicken coop and run. They compost it for me. 

This is a strip I sowed seed on in pasture #1. Last year I raised CCX chickens on this strip, moving their coop. Then we took the waste hay around the Sheep round bale and spread it. Rye, clovers, and Kentucky 32 fescue came up this spring. The Sheep ate it until it was gone. Then I limed it,dragged the disc and sowed giant Bermuda. It is looking good so far! 



 

I finally got the ok from my husband to cut more trees in this pasture and open it up to more sunlight. Our hay guy wants a Cornish Cross chicken, dressed, and he’s going to cut the trees! I’ll take that deal! 

I have sowed seed where I’ll get the most bang for my bucks. I am sticking to sunny spots and figure if the grass wants to grow in shade, it can put out runners and get there itself.  LOL


----------



## Bruce (Jun 26, 2019)

Sounds like you are getting a good deal!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 26, 2019)

Sounds alot like our plan here, most of the smaller trees will be taken down and starting to research grasses for here....and sow a couple of varieties and see if we can get enough light in for at least one to grow some in the shade.....gonna put some shade gardens in with ornamental gingers, peace lillies, and such....will be working on a garden area too....nothing better than fresh veggies....


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 26, 2019)

You can really tell that you improved the soil there with the chicken tractor and the hay etc.  Yep, you know what you are doing to get the best out of it.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> You can really tell that you improved the soil there with the chicken tractor and the hay etc.  Yep, you know what you are doing to get the best out of it.


I'm working at it. I appreciate your input and respect your lifetime of experience, so jump in any time with advice on how to make it better. Our best pasture is #2 where we raised pigs twice. The pigs rototilled and pooped and vastly improved the soil. But I finally built a nice hog pen and shelter so they wouldn't dig up the grass. We sprigged Bermuda that we dug up on the roadside, there is a nice pasture across the road from us.


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 3, 2019)

If you want Coaster Bermuda grass I have plenty of that you are welcome to. Take as much of the blasted stuff as you want.
Pros, you can't kill it. It grows anywhere, you can't kill out. You can't eat it away so even sheep will have a tough time with the darn stuff. You can't kill it and if you think it does give it about 5 minutes to grow back.
Cons, only really grows during the hot months but for Texas that a larger part of the year than me.

PLEASE come take all mine


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 3, 2019)

Anything which comes out of the back end of a herbivore will do wonders for the soil......solid or liquid. Pee-soaked bedding from any housed animals is a wonder-food for grass and clover once it's been allowed to decompose a bit. 

Here's a little bit of practical, but stinky, advice. Do you 'dag' your sheep? (Cut off the dry and not-so-dry faecal balls and fleece from around the rear) to prevent fly strike? If you do, collect these up and place them in buckets. Cover them with water in a ratio of 1/3  dags to 2/3 water. Keep the mixture for about 2 weeks, stirring every now and then if you can cope with the pong. At the end of the time stir well and pour onto ground to be sown or depleted pasture....adding more water if needed. Great fast-acting liquid fertiliser, best done when you have a cold!


----------



## greybeard (Jul 3, 2019)

"_If you want Coaster Bermuda grass I have plenty of that you are welcome to._ 

Are you referring to Coastal Bermuda?
If so, why are trying to get rid of it?
Do you have a year round forage in mind to replace it with?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 3, 2019)

We used to make goat berry tea for our garden , many moons ago....worked fantastic


----------



## Baymule (Jul 3, 2019)

@mystang89 I have one small pasture of Coastal Bermuda, we dug sprigs from the side of the road where it escaped from a large field across from us. What I have planted now is Giant Bermuda. It will get 2 feet or more tall. It is an aggressive Bermuda, it puts out runners, grows fast and makes a lot of graze. I planted seed the first week of June and it is already 6 inches tall in some places. It has thickened up and is looking good. Keep your Coastal, I got the GIANT stuff!  

@Sheepshape I don't have wool sheep, they don't have dags. But I have made manure tea with fresh chicken poop that was some good stuff.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 3, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> You mentioned going and getting fertilizer.  Are there no places that you can get manure from a farm of some sort?  What about a poultry house/broiler/turkey operation?  A dairy farm?  Someone with horses that are stalled?  Around here there are people giving away manure piles just to get them moved.  Especially people with horses.  We do buy some commercial fertilizer, mostly nitrogen, for the hay fields.  And we will supplement with needed nutrients after a soil test.  But everything else is poultry litter, and a place that gives us horse manure that is mixed with shavings/straw.  You can pile it to compost down, or just spread and the soil organisms will break it down.  Anything organic that will break down.  I use our feed bags inbetween rows in the garden because they do not have a plastic liner.  Newspapers, cardboard, junk mail that is shredded for the chicken house mixed with their shavings.  Sheep manure mixed with bedding.  Leaves in the fall.  Oak and others need to have lime added as they are more acidic.  DO NOT USE WALNUT, they have a toxin that will kill plants. Just like you cannot get plants to grow within a certain radius of their tree trunks/root systems.  Most commercial fertilizers are petroleum based... just throwing that out there.  Compost everything from the house and add to a pile of leaves.  Grass clippings.  But realize too that I do not live in Texas and don't know the soil and the climate.  Could be the sun and heat "burns up" the organic matter.


well if anybody's near Southwest Missouri I've got two piles from the last two years and this one started in February made up of llama poop goat poop hay and shavings.  I really wish I had a manure spreader


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 3, 2019)

so have any of you guys had any experience with comfrey? I just planted my first patch of it. I hope to have a bunch in the future.

it is supposed to be really high in protein and vitamins better even than Alfalfa. My friend uses it for her goats and it's supposed to be good for chickens and other animals too not to mention it grows back really fast.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 3, 2019)

Baymule said:


> @mystang89 I have one small pasture of Coastal Bermuda, we dug sprigs from the side of the road where it escaped from a large field across from us. What I have planted now is Giant Bermuda. It will get 2 feet or more tall. It is an aggressive Bermuda, it puts out runners, grows fast and makes a lot of graze. I planted seed the first week of June and it is already 6 inches tall in some places. It has thickened up and is looking good. Keep your Coastal, I got the GIANT stuff!
> 
> @Sheepshape I don't have wool sheep, they don't have dags. But I have made manure tea with fresh chicken poop that was some good stuff.


congratulations on your growing pasture. I have a few places they could use new grass all that's left are the weeds nobody wants.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 3, 2019)

From what I just read, comfrey has toxins in it.



Daxigait said:


> I really wish I had a manure spreader


You need some chickens! Of course they only spread it a short distance.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruce said:


> From what I just read, comfrey has toxins in it.
> 
> 
> You need some chickens! Of course they only spread it a short distance.


Comfrey can have toxins in it but it seems to be very good for goats and chickens and has been used as a medicine for centuries. I  guess it's like anything else there are pluses and minuses and different uses for plants.   My friend cuts it and feeds it,that plus stuff comes back like weeds.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruce said:


> From what I just read, comfrey has toxins in it.
> 
> 
> You need some chickens! Of course they only spread it a short distance.


I have way too many chickens.  I am getting ready to get rid of a bunch.  They cost too much to feed.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 3, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> well if anybody's near Southwest Missouri I've got two piles from the last two years and this one started in February made up of llama poop goat poop hay and shavings.  I really wish I had a manure spreader
> View attachment 63897


Got a tractor with a front end loader? We both are talented enough to  get a scoop then jiggle the FEL to spread out mulch or compost. Then run a disc over it.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 3, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Got a tractor with a front end loader? We both are talented enough to  get a scoop then jiggle the FEL to spread out mulch or compost. Then run a disc over it.


I don't own a tractor.  Just a wheelbarrow.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 3, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> I don't own a tractor.  Just a wheelbarrow.


I use a wagon a lot too. I cleaned the sheep lot and dumped the wagon, then spread with a rake.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 3, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I use a wagon a lot too. I cleaned the sheep lot and dumped the wagon, then spread with a rake.


I did that with a few wheelbarrow loads of the older black dirt that's where I'm growing things. but that is over 6 feet tall and 20 feet long.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 3, 2019)

@Bruce
Coe's Comfrey


https://g.co/kgs/ubpuCY


----------



## Bruce (Jul 3, 2019)

I do recall that it is invasive. Looks like Coe's has that covered:
"Unlike wild and common comfrey, Bocking* #4 and #14 Russian Comfrey are domesticated, non-invasive variants of Russian Comfrey.

Bocking comfrey plants do not spread or seed, and can remain where they are planted for years."


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I do recall that it is invasive. Looks like Coe's has that covered:
> "Unlike wild and common comfrey, Bocking* #4 and #14 Russian Comfrey are domesticated, non-invasive variants of Russian Comfrey.
> 
> Bocking comfrey plants do not spread or seed, and can remain where they are planted for years."


the kind my friend has just has a big long row that she's had in the same place for years. just amazing how she can cut it down and it grows back up.
she recently gave me some root pieces to plant and I'm in the process of trying to establish my own bed of comfrey.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 4, 2019)

This is the sort of comfrey which grows wild here.....big hairy leaves, much loved by the sheep.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 4, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> This is the sort of comfrey which grows wild here.....big hairy leaves, much loved by the sheep.
> 
> View attachment 63919


I will take a picture of my friends plants when I go there this afternoon they look a bit different.  I have a couple first leaves on mine that have a leaf up,  but not enough to really tell what they are yet.   So I'll take pictures of hers.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 5, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> This is the sort of comfrey which grows wild here.....big hairy leaves, much loved by the sheep.
> 
> View attachment 63919


This is what we have  



she has had this row for years and she harvests sections of it down near the ground like cutting hay several times a week as you can see it grows back quick.

I'm sorry for kind of having this takeover the thread that was not the intention.  Hope your field is continuing to grow well


----------



## Baymule (Jul 5, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> I'm sorry for kind of having this takeover the thread that was not the intention.  Hope your field is continuing to grow well



Sometimes threads wander a bit, just like the ebb and flow of conversation. I don't mind a highjack, I do it too. The various branches of conversation makes it all the more interesting. My Daddy always grew comfrey, it makes a healing poultice if you have a bruise or cut. I hope your comfrey grows well for you!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 5, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> This is what we have


Looks like there's a ton of Creeping Charlie too. Bane of my existence in places.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2019)

The grass is a foot tall in most places. 





This is Pasture #3, recently a briar patch. 



 

This is Pasture #1. 



 

It was getting dry and powdery here, we got a half inch of rain last night. That helps.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 11, 2019)

Looking real good @Baymule .  Yep, a 1/2 inch is a big help even with the sandy soil you have.  And this grass will improve the quality of the ground which will make it better for growing grass.  
Maybe you will get some of that "tropical storm/ possible hurricane coming into the gulf?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks @farmerjan. I planted this seed June 6, it is a month and 5 days later. This grass grows fast.  I'm supposed to let it grow for 90 days before grazing it. By that time, it will be time to sow clovers over it and rye grass. I'll let the sheep graze it down first. 

 I'm hoping we get some of that rain. I bet everybody in south Louisiana hopes we get some too-and they get less.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 11, 2019)

Yeah it is already nasty in LA, New Orleans already flooded and the tropical storm isn't even there yet.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Yeah it is already nasty in LA, New Orleans already flooded and the tropical storm isn't even there yet.


Watching it on the news, cars are flooded in parking lots and apartments. I believe if I knew that was coming, I'd move my car! My own sister has lost cars to floods, she lives close to a river. They usually move out the work trucks and most of their vehicles. Hurricane Harvey put 7' of water in their house and destroyed work trucks, they didn't expect the water to get that deep. I'd move the hell outa there.

I feel real sorry for people in New Orleans, they should have cut and run days ago.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 11, 2019)

They are pretty much screwed, I think I heard that the Mississippi has been above flood stage for the longest period since records were kept.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> They are pretty much screwed, I think I heard that the Mississippi has been above flood stage for the longest period since records were kept.


I think you nailed it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 11, 2019)

Anyone that chooses to live...below sealevel...can't be "shocked" when the water rises....time to cut losses and relocate....any that stay has to accept the consequences of their decision.....


----------



## Bruce (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes but in a lot of cases that is financially impossible. Hard to sell a house that keeps getting flooded. Bad plan to put New Orleans where it is from the get go, even back then people were warned that the land was sinking.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 12, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Yes but in a lot of cases that is financially impossible. Hard to sell a house that keeps getting flooded. Bad plan to put New Orleans where it is from the get go, even back then people were warned that the land was sinking.


Sooner or later "reality" sets in and thus the saying "cut the loses"....irregardless of "what ya think it ia worth" and the reality of the market....no need to "go down with a sinking ship".....and most in NO are renters, not property owners....looking for hand-outs to remain right where they are....the modern era should have learned from Katrina, but the was a large waste of tax dollars to attempt to rebuild and shore up aging levee system....they still have problems..........it is just ridiculous....imho....


----------



## Bruce (Jul 12, 2019)

I agree with that, now we just need to spend that money building rental units away from the flood areas so the renters have somewhere to go.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2019)

Before pictures.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2019)

After pictures to follow in a week or two.


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 19, 2019)

CLIFFHANGER!! You're going to make me wait TWO weeks?!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2019)

Some things take time!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 29, 2019)

It starts today! 

I am so excited!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 29, 2019)

It’s here!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 29, 2019)

You can really do some landscaping  with that


----------



## Baymule (Jul 29, 2019)

The young man operating the forestry mulcher said we can't walk back there, it throws chunks 200 feet. It is chewing up trees and brush. We are so excited, it would take us a year to hack our way through 2 1/2 acres with chain saw and machetes. Then we'd have stumps, dragging to the burn pile, can't burn because it's too dry or too windy or a burn ban. Tons of hard work. We can't wait for him to quit for the day so we can walk back there and look at what he's done.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 29, 2019)

The horses are safely at our neighbor, Robert and Sharon, place. We have a gate on the fence line so we can take the mule, tractor, let the horses in his back lot to graze or just for us to visit.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 29, 2019)

you go girl...get your land cleaned  up


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 29, 2019)

Bay, I was wondering if he could run by here just for a couple of swipes with that mochine....it would sure save us a bunch of work, too?..........I know ya will be so Happy and Glad to have that all out of your way....and BJ will be very Elated to just sip his tea as he listens to the hum, chew, cruch and snap of the mess being reduced to chips.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 29, 2019)

I am really excited for you and BJ, you are saving so much time by doing this ! And all that space....now you can get GOATS   ..


----------



## Baymule (Jul 29, 2019)

This is phenomenal. In 7 hours, half of the wood lot we called the horse pasture is ground up to wood chips. The bigger trees are left. In my mind’s eye, I see a beautiful pasture. 
 Pictures won’t load! Got’em! 




 

The big logs were standing dead trees from the 2011 drought. They were dangerous and we had them taken down a couple of years ago. They were in such a thicket that we couldn’t get to them to clean them up. This is beautiful!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 29, 2019)

That is a pretty awesome machine!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 29, 2019)

Total awesomeness  !


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 29, 2019)

...and ya didn't have to sweat a single drop!!.........really great looking job and now for some growing grass....have ya thought about sowing rye grass this fall?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 29, 2019)

What's even better is the sweet deal I made. I emailed through Craigslist, the guy back in April, asking for his phone number for future reference. Told him we weren't ready yet, but were very interested. A couple of weeks ago, he emailed me asking if we were ready yet. I replied that we had a lot of unexpected expenses, the mule blew a head, fan motor and cost $$$$. Just parts were at $2,500 and we hadn't got the bill for labor yet. It would be a few months before we could lay out any more expenditures.  

Normal pricing for a forestry mulcher here is $250 per hour, 8 hour minimum plus drop charge and travel. Their time starts when they get on the road, not when they actually start working on property.  I had looked into renting one, it was $1200 a day plus an operator which of course was mo' money. Insane.

So this guy charges $150 an hour, 8 hour minimum, no drop or delivery fees and time starts when the machine cranks up. That's a great deal, but money is popular! So he emails me back and said he needed to keep his employee busy, for a week he would drop his price to $100 an hour!   I read it to BJ and he nearly fell out of his recliner. We agreed that we just couldn't pass it up, when could we ever get another deal like that! 

Because we like to share good deals, we told a couple of neighbors whose places back up to ours. Both have about 3/4 of an acre that needs cleaning up, not enough to warrant paying for 8 hours of work. But we will take down the fences, the operator can run the mulcher through, clean up their places and everyone is happy. They are excited, we are excited and the guy gets more work without having to move equipment.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 29, 2019)

We will plant 2 types of clovers, Kentucky 32 fescue and rye grass this fall. Then in early spring, giant Bermuda grass.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 29, 2019)

If ya get the hulled seed, if available in that variety of bermuda, ya can sow it this fall with the other for spring sprouting....if ya have a lite winter it may start growing earlier....and ya only have to cover the area once with seed, instead of doing more in the spring....


----------



## Bruce (Jul 30, 2019)

Baymule said:


> The young man operating the forestry mulcher said we can't walk back there, it throws chunks 200 feet


Yep, they are similar to bush hogs in that respect, they can chuck stuff fast and hard enough to kill a person at a pretty good distance.



Baymule said:


> So he emails me back and said he needed to keep his employee busy, for a week he would drop his price to $100 an hour!


Wow, that is GREAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 2, 2019)

Finished today. I can't believe the difference in this place. We now have one patch of wild tangled woods on one side that will give us a little privacy if that neighbor ever does anything with his land. 

Our new neighbor Judy, was beyond thrilled. For $300, she got the back of her place cleaned up, leaving the big trees, and her doublewide hasn't even been delivered yet. 

Our neighbor Jimmy, whose place is even with our house is so proud of his "new" land. Now we can see each other's houses. We have given up some privacy but the trade off is that we had land that was unable to be used due to the overgrowth. Jimmy walked to his back fence, our side fence, last night and called me. He was so proud that he could walk to the fence and must have thanked us for including him 8 or 9 times. 

I'll post more pictures, the difference is utterly amazing.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Finished today. I can't believe the difference in this place. We now have one patch of wild tangled woods on one side that will give us a little privacy if that neighbor ever does anything with his land.
> 
> Our new neighbor Judy, was beyond thrilled. For $300, she got the back of her place cleaned up, leaving the big trees, and her doublewide hasn't even been delivered yet.
> 
> ...



I Am so happy for all of you, that feeling of openess on your property is very rewarding, 'ya done good Bay "  and saved yourself tons of $$$$


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 2, 2019)

I think that it was a great deal for all of you.  And believe me, when guys with machines like that are "in between jobs" it is better to do the work at basically cost and keep the guys on the payroll working, rather than trying to find busy work for them.  We actually paid some guys to do some bush hogging a couple years ago.  The owner of the business was trying to keep his guys busy and gave us a deal that was less than what we could have done it for ourselves;  all because they were in that area and had a lapse in time til they could move to the next job.  Sure it was a bigger "out of pocket chunk" of money all at once as opposed to fuel and such..... but it also saved alot of wear and tear on our equipment and we used that time to get other stuff done.  
Great going.  And look at all that organic matter to decompose into soil for you too.  Alot better than burning....and not having to deal with GREEN BRIARS by hand


----------



## Baymule (Aug 2, 2019)

@farmerjan will it decompose any faster if I scatter nitrogen fertilizer? I am aware that decomposing wood will pull nitrogen out of the soil, was wondering if an application would speed things up any.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 2, 2019)

Better to try to find some manure.... that would pull the dung beetles and earthworms more,  and worms will do a better job of pulling the organic matter into the soil.  I guess some nitrogen wouldn't hurt, but be careful as it could "burn"  the worms.  I think I would leave it alone and let it protect the soil from the heat and drying weather there for the worst of the summer.  But I am not all that familiar with your soil conditions other than it is like "sugar sand".   And one thing, I know that it is good for growth, but I HATE FESCUE and we will not plant it anywhere......  Don't like the toxicity and problems with abortions in the cattle.  I would rather have Johnson grass than fescue.  It is just " my pet peeve".  It grows here everywhere, we have it in several of the hayfields,  but we really don't like it. Cows don't like it much either as hay, because the starches do not change to sugars when making the hay.  Only happens after a frost. 
  I don't know that much about the Kentucky 32.  Is it an endophyte free fescue?  If so then it is probably okay.  There have been some studies done here with endophyte free fescues as opposed to the old endophyte infected fescues.  Cattle have done much better on endophyte free than the old standby kentucky 31.  They also don't like to eat fescue until after it has frosted to change the  starches to more palatable  sugars.  It makes a great grass to stockpile for late fall/winter pastures.  Does it have the heat tolerance there?   Again, I don't know much about your area for that.  Is it recommended by the extension agent?  Or others?  I know here it goes fairly dormant in summer, and the warm season grasses kinda take over and then in the fall it starts to really grow again. 

Maybe @greybeard  will come out of hibernation and chime in on it?????  He has had some activity on a newer CattleForumToday because there have been too  much  S#@T  on Cattle Today going on lately.  But he was going with his sister to her cancer treatments, and talking about moving to the western part of Texas, so don't really know quite all that is going on.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 3, 2019)

@farmerjan Greybeard was totally against the fescue which I understand because of the abortion problems with the endophytes. The Kentucky 32 is endophyte free. My sheep love it and so far, so good. It reseeded and came back up last fall. It dies back in the heat. @Mike CHS has it in his pastures and his sheep do well on it. I may skip it this fall. I need to get clovers established for the nitrogen fixing in the root nodules for conditioning the soil. I'll sow some rye grasses too, maybe some chicory, the sheep love that stuff. 

At this point, I need all the soil conditioning I can get, those 40 bales of rotten hay will be used! Our horses are in the 2 1/2 acre plot behind the horse barn. We gotta get busy and put up some fencing to keep them dry lotted. They sure aren't going to like me very much. We are going to clean out the horse barn and spread the manure, same with the sheep barn. In the sheep barn, I just throw the dead hay (stems and what they don't eat) around in the barn and make a deep litter. We clean it out when we need it for the garden or before they start lambing. So we have a good start for manures. You are right on the dung beetles, I treasure those little hard workers!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 3, 2019)

The giant Bermuda is 2 months old. In our newest pasture, #3, the oak stumps have sprouted back out along with the green briars. I let the sheep out on it a short while ago. Sure enough they went for the lambs quarters first, green briars, pigweed, oak sprouts then Bermuda tops. I’ll let them clean up the weeds for awhile then put them up so they don’t damage the new grass. Supposed to wait for 90 days, but what the heck. So far, no fertlizer.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 3, 2019)

That sheep next to the dog looks like it got a BAD toupee!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 3, 2019)

Bruce said:


> That sheep next to the dog looks like it got a BAD toupee!


@Ridgetop and hher husband are camped in Weatherford, Texas. When they head for home in a couple of weeks, they are going to camp in this area and come visiting. She packed shears and is going to give me shearing lessons. @Devonviolet and her husband will come over and we'll do fecals under the microscope while the guys grill meat out on the pit. A regular BYH party!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 3, 2019)

I started a forestry mulching thread. 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/forestry-mulching.39904/#post-618472

I thought it a wise idea to give it a thread of it's own with appropriate title. Search engines will pick up the titles and maybe that will bring new people to BYH.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

We bought 40 square bales in the field some weeks ago. They were bales too green, went through a heat, molded, mildewed and rotted. So today we used 15 of them to make a series of baffles on the pipeline to help control erosion. There were wet places on the floor boards of the trailer so we stacked the rest of them against the fence. Needed the trailer empty anyway.



 

Most of the hay was black and rotten. A few bales were fluffy but knowing they were packed in with moldy bales, no way we would feed it to our animals. 



 



 


The rest of the bales will be usd in a like manner. 

The guy we bought them from tried to give our money back but we refused. We weren’t mad, told him we would use it as mulch. He’s baling another field and insisted on giving us 40 bales from it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 14, 2019)

Good for him   ..........I sure hope you take it


----------



## Bruce (Aug 14, 2019)

Baymule said:


> The guy we bought them from tried to give our money back but we refused. We weren’t mad, told him we would use it as mulch. He’s baling another field and insisted on giving us 40 bales from it.


Stand up guy!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 14, 2019)

If that is a patch where ya are gonna grow grass...I'd throw out some seed under the hay...thin enough on the hay so the seed will push through it....if it is already seeded...then throw out some winter rye grass...it will grow and hold the hay to aid in the erosion control...don't have to throw much....plus it will keep the hot sun rays off the roots and hold moisture for the roots to grow....


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

This is the second time we have done hay baffles on the pipeline. They do help. I will plant crimson clover and rye next month.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

@farmerjan will you talk to me about orchard grass? Is it a summer or fall/winter grass? What kind of heat can it take? Does it reseed and come back or does it die back and come back from the roots?

 I am looking at grasses, I want a good mix. Around here, there is a lot of monoculture with coastal Bermuda being the golden standard. My sheep eat everything else first, then the Bermuda grass. I have crab grass and they like that, but it curls up and dies back in the August heat. Bahia is a survivor summer grass and they like it. There isn't a whole to choose from in summer grasses. 

Bermuda will have to be the main grass with whatever else I can get to grow. they love giant ragweed and lambs quarters so much that they strip off all the leaves. Might need to plant them some patches of those, if I can get it to grow somewhere besides my garden. LOL


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 14, 2019)

@Baymule ,  I am not sure about orchard grass for the summer heat down there.  It seems to grow pretty much through our growing season.  I would call it more of a cool season grass I guess.  
There is a company that sends brochures about different pasture and hay seed mixtures.  Let me find it, but I am pretty sure it is King's Agriseeds.  They are a little pricey, but if they have any reps in the area, you might get some good advise.  Have you tried calling the extension service in your area.... ask if there are any seed companies that have reps in the area?  I would think that there should be some.  I realize that the local "co-op" would be a source of info,  but sometimes the "good ole boys" get stuck in a rut..... and "this is what grandpa  grew"...... Find out if there are any summer grazing programs offered by the extension office.  Sometimes the feed store will have some type of "sponsors" day where you can just go look at some different offerings by companies in the area. 
I have heard that Bermuda is the standard, but that like you have found out, not always the first choice for eating by the animals.   You are dealing with such a different climate/heat intensity.... 
One thing look up "buffalo grass".  It is rather low growing, but VERY HEAT AND TRAFFIC tolerant once it gets going.  It is supposed to be very adaptable, I had some in Ct when I was living there, yet it is supposed to be good for hot areas too.  
If you can go to anything offered by the extension service, like a pasture walk, or grazing school.... you will learn alot about the grasses.....Plus meet some nice people that range from old timers to newbie/homesteader types.  
Try Stockman Grass Farmer.... monthly publication.  Used to be available at TSC.....You can find it on the internet...probably get a sample copy.... or a phone number that would give you some possible references to talk to in your area.

Orchard grass will reseed if let to go to seed.  It is a nice "bladey" grass that is not terribly coarse.  It grows fast early in the year, so that is why I am thinking more of a cool season grass.  2nd and 3rd cutting is very well liked by our horse people and for young calves.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

I wonder if I could plant it in the fall for a winter grass? What is the coldest it will tolerate? While we typically don't have hard winters, we do get down in the twenties, every once in awhile in single digits and it is for a week or two before bounding up in the 40s and 50s again. Rye grass does well in the winter, but is an annual that must be replanted every year.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

there is a seed company in Tyler and they have been helpful. 
https://easttexasseedcompany.com/index.php
We have bought seed there before and will buy more clovers again this year.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey, we are how many miles NORTH of you????? We have normal temps in the 20's , teens, and have had below 0 lots of times.  We also get snow....that can last on the ground for weeks..... I think it could take your "cold " with no problem.  Just not sure if it would be up to all the traffic on it.  Rye is planted here all the time for a cover crop, as is wheat and winter oats.....


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

What is the rest time for orchard grass between grazings?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

In your climate isn't orchard grass more of a summer grass and does it go dormant in the winter? I was thinking it might make a good winter/spring grass, then go dormant. Or would it die altogether?


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 14, 2019)

We don't graze any orchard grass unless it is a volunteer plant at pasture. So I can't tell you about rest time for grazing.  Our rotational grazing is about a month at a time for any pastures, but we have some that are quite some size.  The one place there are 5 separate fields, and it just depends on the rain, and what it looks like as to when we move them.  The pastures get grazed at least twice each over the course of 5-6 months I guess.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes it goes dormant in winter.  Most of our fields will last for 4-10 years for hay.... So it might make a good fall/winter grass there.  It does like pretty well fertilized ground though....


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you farmerjan!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 15, 2019)

One resource that I have very helpful is hancockseeds.com they are very proud of their seed, but they have great info on grasses in all areas....a really high reseeding rate rye grass is a variety called Big Boss....we grew it back where we were and it did reseed, handled the cold very well and recovered very well with rapid growth....the goats, ducks, and chickens loved it...the deer enjoyed it often....I would allow a section to go to seed and then cut it and when it grew, I let the other areas go to seed....using a the rider, I would blow the dried grass over other areas to spread the seed....this was done in heavy clay soil, so can't say about in the sandy stuff.....the website has tons of info on grasses of all kinds....I've never ordered seed from them....always found it cheaper elsewhere....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 15, 2019)

Miss @Baymule,

I had buffalo grass as a lawn grass at our first house in McKinney.  It was in full sun grown in the Dallas black clay, and it did just fine.  At our second house, we had Bermuda in the back yard that eventually died off due to so much shade as the shade trees grew.  I then sodded it with Zoysia, which did fine in the shade as well as sun.  I don't know how Zoysia would do as a pasture grass.  You could always plant Bahia, as that grass takes the Texas heat quite well.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you @Senile_Texas_Aggie  I bought giant Bermuda grass seed from Hancock, their price was the best. I look for my best deal, LOL The seed company in Tyler has 50# of Crimson Clover for $55, haven't found it anywhere that cheap. My husband loves Crimson Clover and planted it on the sides of the driveway and along the road. It reseeded well so we'll be planting it on our "new" ground. I'll check out that rye grass. White ball clover also reseeded well, White arrowleaf clover did not reseed and performed poorly. 

 Hearne Seed has a perennial rye pasture grass that I am going to investigate further, it's a bit pricey though. I think it will take me several years of intensive management to get the pastures I want. My plan is to plant the giant Bermuda for summer grass, slowly add other species. The giant Bermuda grows fast and recovers well, it will establish quickly. There is already Bahia on select places on our place, it is a good hot weather grass. 

We have to build a new fence to contain the horses so they don't stomp and eat down the new grass that will be getting established.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> @farmerjan will you talk to me about orchard grass?


I think orchard grass is what is used up here for hay. It definitely dies back in the winter and regrows in the spring. Not sure what it would do with your heat though I suppose there could be many varieties for different locales.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2019)

I sowed rye grass and crimson clover in Pastures 1, 2, and 3. We put up a cow panel fence to keep the sheep off pasture 3, it runs behind the barn and gives them a little room to stretch their legs. Sheep are on dry lot, they don’t like me much. LOL Here is Pasture 3, I’ll get pictures of 1and 2.






We machete chopped out the stump regrowth and the green briars that sprouted out. It’s looking good now. The crimson clover is coming up too. I have seeded all 3 pastures heavy.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 8, 2019)

I guess those green briars give you something to get out frustration when needed


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2019)

These are pictures of pasture #2. The winter grasses are coming up. I have to keep the sheep off while they grow.





This green patch might be Dutch white clover. It doesn’t get tall, but it grows well into June.





This patch has clovers, fescue, rye grass, poor joe and lambs quarters





Here is vetch, chicory, clovers, rye and fescue


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2019)

Pasture #1 is showing green! The sheep are on dry lot to give the grass a chance to grow. This is my strip of giant Bermuda that I watered and nursed all summer. It is established now and will come back next spring. There is still some green Bermuda showing. 





The next two pictures show rye grass coming up. We cut some more trees to open it up a little. 





We scattered hay from around the Sheep round bale. 





I finally had to stop watering the giant Bermuda I babied all summer, the drought and heat promptly fried it to a dry crunchy brown. It fell over and laid down a good layer of humus. We finally got rain and the Bermuda came back out, that is some tough grass! This picture shows the mat of fried Bermuda with clover, rye and fescue coming through. There is poor joe coming up too, the sheep love it.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 19, 2019)

Baymule said:


> The winter grasses are coming up. I have to keep the sheep off while they grow.


So satisfying when all the hard work pays off. Well done.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 23, 2019)

@Baymule  you asked awhile back about orchard grass.  I don't think it will grow well, if at all, down in the heat of Texas.  It is a perennial here, and it is our main "grass" for hay crops.  Timothy makes a super hay and feed but it doesn't like all the heat here and requires more moisture than we "USUALLY" get in the summer.   Not withstanding the wet weather in 20a8 and then the wet beginning and dry ending to the 2019 year.  So timothy is not often grown here.  Orchard grass is the choice here for most all wanting hay to feed and it grows good in a variety of weather .  There is alot of alfalfa grown here, and often farmers will get 4 cuttings if the weather co-operates.   There is also alot of fescue, and if I never saw any again it would be fine with me.  Even the fungus free types developed will peter out in a few years, and the endophyte infected fungus types will come in and take over.  The cattle do  not like the taste until it is frosted, and it is the biggest cause for abortion and feet problems in cattle.  Causes the overheating and they will spend hours in a pond if possible.  Causes alot of founder in animals.  Never had to deal with it in Ct., so it has been a learning curve here.  

I thought of you yesterday.  Going down the road, there was a roll of hay that had been lost off a trailer (I guess) and it unrolled in a few big batches in the center median of our local "main road" .  All I could think of was you would be all over that to take home for mulch.... and most would have been good eating hay too.   After a couple days, I know the person that lost it isn't going to come back to get it.  If I wasn't hurting, I would go get it and put it out in the pasture just because I hate to see it get wasted.  Be great garden mulch too.  Good exercise to fork it into the back of the truck too.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 23, 2019)

Timothy won’t make it here, too hot. I think the Rye grass and clovers will do best for winter and spring. Poor joe is a weed that the sheep like and it does well in spring. Bahia and Bermuda is going to be my go to for summer, it will stay until a freeze. The fescue I planted has  pretty much fizzled out. There may be some out there, it looks like the rye grass. 

Free hay! LOL too bad for whoever lost it. Like throwing money out the window. We are spreading the “used” Sheep hay in the newly cleared horse pasture. We put the horses hay ring on the pipeline so the wasted hay and their manure will help the soil.


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 23, 2019)

Whew! Just read through this thread from the start. Bay, you and BJ have made such an incredible difference in your land, I'm thoroughly impressed with all your hard work. Good read!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2019)

thistlebloom said:


> Whew! Just read through this thread from the start. Bay, you and BJ have made such an incredible difference in your land, I'm thoroughly impressed with all your hard work. Good read!


Thank you! That’s a lovely compliment!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 24, 2019)

Mr./Miss @thistlebloom,

Welcome to BYH!  If you have time and don't mind, tell the community about yourself.  You can so here, or with a new thread in the forum "New Member Introductions" or perhaps consider starting your own journal in the forum "Members' 'BackyardHerds' Journal".  Again, welcome aboard!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 24, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Mr./Miss @thistlebloom,
> 
> Welcome to BYH!  If you have time and don't mind, tell the community about yourself.  You can so here, or with a new thread in the forum "New Member Introductions" or perhaps consider starting your own journal in the forum "Members' 'BackyardHerds' Journal".  Again, welcome aboard!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


 
Well, thank you Senile Texas Aggie! Miss, or more exactly Mrs for 41 years now. 😊
I may introduce myself somewhere. A  journal...probably not so much. I'm afraid it would be deadly dull, but maybe useful for insomnia attacks, haha.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 24, 2019)

thistlebloom said:


> Well, thank you Senile Texas Aggie! Miss, or more exactly Mrs for 41 years now. 😊
> I may introduce myself somewhere. A  journal...probably not so much. I'm afraid it would be deadly dull, but maybe useful for insomnia attacks, haha.



No way your journal would be dull!!!   I can't WAIT to hear and see what you are doing at your place all on one thread, Thistle!  I'm so glad to see you here!


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 24, 2019)

Beekissed said:


> No way your journal would be dull!!!   I can't WAIT to hear and see what you are doing at your place all on one thread, Thistle!  I'm so glad to see you here!



Awww Bee!  😍
I'm blushing! You all are very kind.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2020)

Yesterday we started raking up the wood mulch to make swales in the horse pasture. About 5 pages back shows how it was forestry mulched. BJ shoved wood chips around with the tractor, I used a garden rake and we got several swales made. 










It is hard to tell in the picture, but there is a low place so we made a small swale across it. 





Then we went to the Sheep barn. I toss their reject hay on the barn dirt floor. It was about a foot deep, so we raked it up and pitch forked it onto the mule. 





We spread it between two swales on the bare dirt. We had lots of help. 





Then we went back for more dead sheep hay and spread that too. 





We have a long way to go!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2020)

We had half a round bale that was spoiled. Our hay guy loaded it on the mule for us when he brought a new bale. We put the horse hay ring on the pipeline so their dropped hay and manure can help the sandy soil. So we spread it on the pipeline, it covered about 40’ of the pipeline. 





@Beekissed here is a picture of where the pipeline where we have moved the horse hay ring. We’ve covered 70’ so far. Get a new bale, move hay ring over, get a new bale, move it up. There is even a little rye grass growing.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 3, 2020)

That looks like it has a lot of potential for showing good growth come spring!  I can't wait to see what pops up there.   You'll have to post a pic of the same place when you get your spring sprouting and I'm betting you'll see the start of something grand there.   Imagine that whole strip as a solid emerald green!  

Most folks doing the roll out and trample method are saying they are seeing a steady stand of mixed grasses that return consistently year after year by year 2-3, depending upon what you start with, but show definite growth even after the first year.   No seeding, no fertilizing or lime applied....just letting the animals do what they do.   

Folks not doing the roll out are also doing what they call bale feeding, which is dropping their bales at intervals on the pasture and moving a temp fence along as each set of bales are consumed and also spreading the concentration of manure across more land.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2020)

As the horses gather around the hay bale to eat, they poop. They step on it and stomp it in. It may take awhile, but eventually the pipeline, which is the very worst soil on this place, will be good ground. I have planted rye grass each fall and it would only get 3-4 inches tall. I added clover and slowly the soil started showing improvement. Since the horses are running up and down the pipeline, not much is going to grow at this time. We will continue to do haybale therapy LOL to amend the soil. At some point, we'll close them off and sow seed for bahia.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2020)

I let the ewes and lambs on the side pasture for 1 hour this evening. They have grazed the yard and pasture #1 real short. They enjoyed their grass! 










Ewenique found a patch of lambs quarters and chowed down. 





She ate it all.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 9, 2020)

Does my heart good to see all that lush green and sheep head down on it....just something about that warms the heart!   Just think what a burst of nutrition that was for them here in the middle of winter.  

I think I really like Ewenique....likely because she reminds me of my former flock ewe, Black Betty.  Same coloring and markings.  

I see a few mighty fine udders in that bunch, Bay!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Baymule said:


> This is about a one acre pasture in the front with road frontage. It does a fine job of growing my nemesis, green briars. We are cleaning it up to prepare for planting pasture.
> Before pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great!  What kind are those?  Someone had a picture similar to those on the BYC forum and thought they were Icelandic?  I never heard of that....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I let the ewes and lambs on the side pasture for 1 hour this evening. They have grazed the yard and pasture #1 real short. They enjoyed their grass!
> 
> View attachment 68710
> 
> ...


I can’t believe you still have such green grass, pasture, etc... how warm is it there?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> That looks great!  What kind are those?  Someone had a picture similar to those on the BYC forum and thought they were Icelandic?  I never heard of that....


My ewes are a mix of Dorper and Katahdin. I now have a registered Katahdin ram.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I can’t believe you still have such green grass, pasture, etc... how warm is it there?



This is winter rye grass, it grows well in the winter. Snow and cold will slow it down. We have been having 70* days and 40-50* nights for a couple of weeks. Unseasonably warm, even for east Texas. Last January 18, we had 3" of snow! The rye grass will be done when it heats up, it won't make it past May, by that time, Bermuda grass will be coming through. 



Beekissed said:


> Does my heart good to see all that lush green and sheep head down on it....just something about that warms the heart!   Just think what a burst of nutrition that was for them here in the middle of winter.
> 
> I think I really like Ewenique....likely because she reminds me of my former flock ewe, Black Betty.  Same coloring and markings.
> 
> I see a few mighty fine udders in that bunch, Bay!



Thanks Bee! Ewenique is one of my favorites. She is so sweet and loves attention. She is due any time now!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 21, 2020)

It was time for another round bale for the sheep, so we cleaned out the space under the barn roof where it goes.  We got 2 mule loads of stepped on, pooped and peed on hay. 

So we went to the horse pasture and made 2 swales with the wood chips on the ground. We scattered hay between them for erosion control and to add fertility to the soil. 





We had some extra so we spread it on some bare dirt.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 21, 2020)

Tell BJ he looks good on a mule , lol


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 21, 2020)

He does look rather debonair, leaning on that fork!       Like it ain't no thang!  

Bay, I can't WAIT to see what sprouts up there in the spring.  You'll have to do befores and afters for us.   Should be green and lush on your place this season....I've seen what you grow there and it always looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 21, 2020)

That should make a lot of difference.  Tell BJ that I said Hi.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 21, 2020)

@Beekissed rye grass has already come up from the hay, the horses ate it down. LOL We'll be sowing bahia grass seed in early spring and putting up some kind of fence to keep the horses off so it can grow. 

@Mike CHS BJ said Hi back at cha'. He actually thanked me today for making him get outside and having all this work to do because it keeps him in good physical shape. haha, "Thank you honey for making me shovel sheep sh!t".   



B&B Happy goats said:


> Tell BJ he looks good on a mule , lol


Now if I could get him on a horse...…..


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 21, 2020)

That field of giant Bermuda is looking good!!

Have you heard of/considered the perennial peanut graze/hay?  Grows extremely well in the deep sandy soils. and low rainfall.  True that most is sown for harvesting as hay but, can be grazed and it's supposed to be excellent proteins.   You could mix it in.  FL is really using it.  Some areas of TX, too.

Just a thought.



Daxigait said:


> so have any of you guys had any experience with comfrey? I just planted my first patch of it. I hope to have a bunch in the future.
> 
> it is supposed to be really high in protein and vitamins better even than Alfalfa. My friend uses it for her goats and it's supposed to be good for chickens and other animals too not to mention it grows back really fast.





Bruce said:


> From what I just read, comfrey has toxins in it.



I have some and can testify the chickens & goats LOVE it.  In fact, this is the 3rd time I've had to restart it and it is fenced in now!   It is also a really good fertilizer & compost builder.   While it does have toxins, the animals do not show adverse effects.   heck, it's been used in Europe for centuries -- a medicine & feed.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 21, 2020)

Bay, I was wondering if you couldn't seed some of your Bahia right into your hay mulch...it would provide moisture and cover for the seeds until they could sprout and it's already fertilized.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 22, 2020)

I used to grow comfrey in CT  and fed it to the chickens too.  They loved it.  If there are toxins, which I was never aware of,  then maybe they didn't have any problems with it because they didn't get too  much?  I got my starts from some people at the food co-op I belonged to up there. That was 40 years ago.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> Bay, I was wondering if you couldn't seed some of your Bahia right into your hay mulch...it would provide moisture and cover for the seeds until they could sprout and it's already fertilized.


That is my diabolical plan!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Jan 28, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Now if I could get him on a horse...…..


Hang tough BJ! Stick with the four wheeled mule!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2020)

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Hang tough BJ! Stick with the four wheeled mule!


I think you are right. It ain't happened in 24 years!


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 1, 2020)

@Baymule , I wish you could see this video!   You'd really enjoy how these people do regenerative grazing with their horses....but these people could seriously use your sheep to help the horses with the weeds, though they did VERY well on those just by arranging ways for the horses to trample them.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2020)

One of these days I'm going to have grass. On the pipeline, the gully cuts it in two. I didn't go to the back fence because normally we have a lot of rain and I didn't want to risk Russell getting his cab tractor stuck. So when we get the bale up close to the pipeline gate, I'm taking it to the back fence. That means the front half of the pipeline will get two rounds of getting hayed with the dropped hay and horse manure. 

I posted those pictures of stomped in hay and horse manure on your thread, I need to post them here! 

For those who don't understand the value of stomped in dead hay and manure, here are some pictures to illustrate what we are talking about.






​
The horses waste a lot of hay, stepping on it, pooping and peeing on it. So why not put it to good use? The soil is pure white sand. I've sowed grass seed on the pipeline,it came up, only to die when the sun scorched the roots because there is no humus. As y'all can see, I'm working on that humus part by using what horses naturally do!





​
By moving their round bale around, I am getting a good covering of hay and manure, stomped into the sand, which will add great fertility and humus to the sand. It may look like sh!t to you, but that's brown gold to me!





​


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2020)

@Beekissed!! I was able to watch the video! It took several minutes to load....  boring..... but it played and only reloaded once! YAY!! That is pretty much what I am trying to do with the pipeline, only I don't even have much in the way of weeds growing on it. It is the worst soil on the whole place. I would welcome a Lambs quarters forest! I have 2 cups of lambs quarters seed I saved from the forest in the garden, think I'll scatter it all on the pipeline. Unlike this lady, I actually want the lambs quarters and even the giant ragweed, both are great forage for the sheep. I am even considering a cow panel protected area for them to grow and reseed. The roots go deep, bringing up minerals and nutrients that a lot of grasses don't reach. 

We are steadily working on the area behind the horse barn, pushing the wood chips into swales and spreading the dead sheep hay over the soil. At least that area has the benefit of the leaves decomposing over the years and returning nutrients to the soil. All of this is going to take several years to get to grassy pastures, but the process is extremely interesting and exciting to me! 

The back half of the horse pasture is a pine forest. Getting it forestry mulched helped a whole lot, but it is still pretty thick back there. BJ is adamant about keeping the trees, I have pointed out that we need to thin out the small stuff which will contribute to the health of the bigger trees (and also open up more for grass LOL). 

There are trees growing in the gulley in the horse pasture, behind the barn, that the forestry mulcher couldn't get to. I want to cut them down and eventually dig out holes and put up cement block spillways to create pools of water to slow down the rain run off, letting more soak in on our land before it exits our property. I have a couple of those black corrugated plastic culverts ready to go when we put in a crossing for the tractor. So much to do, my mind never stops. I get my best ideas by just walking around, standing, and letting it come to me.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2020)

I think it is pretty hard to grow grass under pine trees.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I think it is pretty hard to grow grass under pine trees.


Nah, it's not hard......it's dang nigh impossible.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 1, 2020)

If you thin them out and limb them up high enough so the light gets in there it's possible. Is BJ willing to compromise and keep some trees, but space them and lift the crowns so you get sun on the ground? My husband was totally against the idea of cutting trees when we got this place. Now he understands it's a lot healthier to have them thinned and it makes the land more usable. But I had to cut a lot of trees down on the sly for awhile, lol.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2020)

We have some lovely big trees. Also have scraggly little trees. BJ has consented to thinning them out, especially since a friend has said that it will help with pine beetles. He said the big trees will be healthier with the little trees cut down and thinned out. THAT made it ok. And he loves to limb and shape the trees. There are also some large cedars, all the bottom limbs are dead. 

My son bought a battery operated chain saw and likes it. I'm itching to get my hands on it!


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 1, 2020)

For some reason men getting advice from other men seems to make more sense to them, even if it's the same thing their wives have been telling them. 😄


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2020)

Well YEAH! 'Cause we all know wimmin don't know nuthin'!  



thistlebloom said:


> If you thin them out and limb them up high enough so the light gets in there it's possible.


There is still the issue of highly acidic 'soil' under the pine trees. Need to remove the needles and add lime. Of course like the @#$% pine tree that is way too near the @#$% pool, they drop quantities of needles daily. I suspect it would be valuable to get a soil test so you add the right amount of lime.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 2, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Well YEAH! 'Cause we all know wimmin don't know nuthin'!
> 
> 
> There is still the issue of highly acidic 'soil' under the pine trees. Need to remove the needles and add lime. Of course like the @#$% pine tree that is way too near the @#$% pool, they drop quantities of needles daily. I suspect it would be valuable to get a soil test so you add the right amount of lime.



Soils in the western states are typically on the alkaline side of pH. My particular area is 6.2 pH despite the predominance of pine forests. From what I can recall from looking into this a few years ago, pine trees do not create acidic soil. They do grow in different soil types, but soils in general are not impacted by what grows on them. Also pine needles are acidic, but only when green. As they dry they lose that acidity. What falls from trees is dead needles, hence not acidic anymore. 
A soil test is always a good idea. I have never spread lime, and never add woodstove ash to my garden, we just don't need the extra alkalinity those ingredients add.

And haha on "Well YEAH! 'Cause we all know wimmin don't know nuthin'!   "...  that cracked me up!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2020)

Hmmm, guess I'll have to improve my knowledge of pine trees and their effect on grass. My in-laws had a couple of big pines next to their house on one side and only moss grew there. I guess it was due to the lack of sun, not the needles or soil. They had decent grass everywhere else.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 2, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, guess I'll have to improve my knowledge of pine trees and their effect on grass. My in-laws had a couple of big pines next to their house on one side and only moss grew there. I guess it was due to the lack of sun, not the needles or soil. They had decent grass everywhere else.



Yeah, probably mostly shade, but soil compaction and tree surface roots could also be a factor. Low fertility also favors moss over turf.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 3, 2020)

Baymule said:


> This is about a one acre pasture in the front with road frontage. It does a fine job of growing my nemesis, green briars. We are cleaning it up to prepare for planting pasture.
> Before pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a very extensive location you have there. I hope my area is that large and wide. I will raise not only goats. I'll have cows amd horses too.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> Thats a very extensive location you have there. I hope my area is that large and wide. I will raise not only goats. I'll have cows amd horses too.


Thank you. We have 8 acres. There are a lot of trees and we are working on pasture, the soil is very fine white sand, like you would find on a beach. We have sheep, 10 ewes and a ram, and their lambs. We have 4 horses, 2 are retired, ages 30 and 32 years old. We keep chickens, got about 24 at the moment and we have 3 LGDs and 1 farm dog. Looking for a couple of feeder pigs for the freezer. I don't feel that we have enough room left over for cows. I like cows, have had cows, but chose sheep because they are small and easier to handle. We are retired and I just didn't want to wrangle a 2,000 pound bull. A 250 pound ram is MUCH easier! LOL


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 3, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, guess I'll have to improve my knowledge of pine trees and their effect on grass. My in-laws had a couple of big pines next to their house on one side and only moss grew there. I guess it was due to the lack of sun, not the needles or soil. They had decent grass everywhere else.



Nah, Bruce....I'm with you.   The pines here have created soils that are way too acidic and nothing but moss grows where the pines are located....or nothing.   Moss or nothing, no matter how much light is let in.    This used to be a pine grove and even after several decades of pines not growing in some areas, the soil is STILL acid.   I've used lime out the whazooty but still acid.  

They say that's all a myth, but it's not a myth here....moss and nothing much else where the pines are, even with good spacing between them, and grass where they aren't or never have been.   Moss even where they USED to be.  So, either pines grow naturally in highly acidic soils and that's why they occur there and it's all a coincidence of their love of acidic soils, or they actually create more acid levels by their being there.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 3, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> Nah, Bruce....I'm with you.   The pines here have created soils that are way too acidic and nothing but moss grows where the pines are located....or nothing.   Moss or nothing, no matter how much light is let in.    This used to be a pine grove and even after several decades of pines not growing in some areas, the soil is STILL acid.   I've used lime out the whazooty but still acid.
> 
> They say that's all a myth, but it's not a myth here....moss and nothing much else where the pines are, even with good spacing between them, and grass where they aren't or never have been.   Moss even where they USED to be.  So, either pines grow naturally in highly acidic soils and that's why they occur there and it's all a coincidence of their love of acidic soils, or they actually create more acid levels by their being there.



I'm sorry to have to disagree with your position.
The actual cause of a regions soil pH is the parent material that forms the soil, not the plants growing on it. Like many long standing myths, that have been perpetuated by well meaning people, the idea that pines acidify soil is erroneous.
Eastern states have acidic soils because of the bedrock that makes those soils. Western states on the other hand are largely alkaline.
I live in a pine forest, my soil is not acidic. Pines do not "love" acidic soil, they just grow where they grow.
Acid loving plants perform best where the soil is acidic and gardeners who want to grow them must acidify the soil frequently because you cannot change the bedrock composition that determines your soil makeup.

A quick google will give you this:





						How parent material influences soil pH
					

Although the pH scale ranges from 0 to 14, most soils have pH values between 4 and 9.  Many soils of the world are acidic for a variety of r...




					soilscience240.blogspot.com
				











						Garden Myth: Pine Needles Acidify the Soil
					

There is a very common and persistent garden myth that pine needles (and other conifer needles) acidify the soil andContinue Reading




					laidbackgardener.blog
				











						Do pine trees and pine needles make soil more acidic?
					

A Question of the Week




					extension.unh.edu
				











						Do Pine Needles Acidify Soil - Garden Myths
					

Do Pine Needles Acidify Soil? Are pine needles acidic? Are green or dry pine needles better for acidifying soil? Find out more about this garden myth.




					www.gardenmyths.com
				





Increase the humus content and the fertility and you can grow stuff. As you have found in your garden Bee, compost (which is a neutral pH when broken down) increases the tilth, attracts beneficial microbes and boosts fertility.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 3, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I'm sorry to have to disagree with your position.
> The actual cause of a regions soil pH is the parent material that forms the soil, not the plants growing on it. Like many long standing myths, that have been perpetuated by well meaning people, the idea that pines acidify soil is erroneous.
> Eastern states have acidic soils because of the bedrock that makes those soils. Western states on the other hand are largely alkaline.
> I live in a pine forest, my soil is not acidic. Pines do not "love" acidic soil, they just grow where they grow.
> ...



Yeah, I read all of that.  Do I believe it?  Not so much.      I'm more of a "show me" kind of person, here in my own place, in my own back yard, before I believe what scientists yak on about.  

 Time will tell, though....getting all the pines removed here to make some pasture, so will see how much influence the pines had over how well we can get grass to grow in those areas~without liming it to death.   So far I've yet to see pines growing with a verdant covering of grass around the base of the tree....or anywhere within the drip line.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 3, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> Yeah, I read all of that.  Do I believe it?  Not so much.      I'm more of a "show me" kind of person, here in my own place, in my own back yard, before I believe what scientists yak on about.
> 
> Time will tell, though....getting all the pines removed here to make some pasture, so will see how much influence the pines had over how well we can get grass to grow in those areas~without liming it to death.   So far I've yet to see pines growing with a verdant covering of grass around the base of the tree....or anywhere within the drip line.



What then would be your explanation of my soils pH given the abundance of pine trees I garden under?


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 3, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> What then would be your explanation of my soils pH given the abundance of pine trees I garden under?



Don't know....that's in YOUR yard.       Maybe a different type of pine?  Maybe all the mulch you've used to create a different topsoil?  Not sure, but here is where I live and learn, so I can only go on what is happening here.   What other folks say doesn't necessarily apply here.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 3, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> So far I've yet to see pines growing with a verdant covering of grass around the base of the tree....or anywhere within the drip line.



Shade, surface roots, low fertility.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 3, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Eastern states have acidic soils because of the bedrock that makes those soils.


That and all the acid rain we got from the midwest. Yay for the Clean Air Act! Booo for the coal burning plants in the midwest that violated the CAA.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 3, 2020)

It's all the parent material of your soil, the bedrock that makes that soil. 
Believe what you like, it doesn't change facts. 
Some people can be as hard headed and stubborn as the rock that makes their soil composition. 😄
 I love you Bee!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 3, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> So far I've yet to see pines growing with a verdant covering of grass around the base of the tree....or anywhere within the drip line.


We've got pine trees  around us - grass grows right up to the base of the trees.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 3, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> It's all the parent material of your soil, the bedrock that makes that soil.
> Believe what you like, it doesn't change facts.
> Some people can be as hard headed and stubborn as the rock that makes their soil composition. 😄
> I love you Bee!


I love you too!   Being hard headed and stubborn is how I've had to survived in this life, so a person goes with what works.     I've never been one to believe the accepted wisdom, especially if it's from scientists....turns out, they don't know everything.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 4, 2020)

Baymule said:


> This is about a one acre pasture in the front with road frontage. It does a fine job of growing my nemesis, green briars. We are cleaning it up to prepare for planting pasture.
> Before pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you're already done cleaning it by now... I bet it looks absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 5, 2020)

@thistlebloom ....thought you'd get a kick out of this and a light would go on.       I live where the term "redneck" originated and those roots run DEEP.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 5, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> @thistlebloom ....thought you'd get a kick out of this and a light would go on.       I live where the term "redneck" originated and those roots run DEEP.



  That is so hilarious! Now I get it, why didn't you say so first?


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 6, 2020)

Baymule said:


> This picture was taken 3-15-2015, a month after we moved in. To the left is a gatepost, there was no fence yet.
> 
> View attachment 37790


That looks so great.. very roomy, I cant wait to see what your plans for it. that looks perfect for rice and vegetables. and some animals to raise. I cant wait to see the results.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

Baymule said:


> 15 minutes to 1:00, inside now.
> This is the same skyline as the picture taken 3-15-2015. Note the gate post on the left.
> 
> View attachment 37809
> ...


That is extremely spacious... Im really imagining what type of animals I can raise there. I can imagine horses, goats, chickens, chicks, pigs, and even rabbits.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 9, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> A huge difference that "Time, Energy, Labor and Animal assistance" can make....sure glad the neighbor boy was prepared....Love the bandaid....


hahahaha.. yeah the band aid actually did it. I admire your resilience... I hope I have that space to clean. sure do have a lot of plants in mind..


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2020)

We have gotten 5 1/2” of rain over 3 days. There was flash flooding in some areas, but we are high and dry here. Some places got up to 7” of rain! It finally quit yesterday so we walked around on our horse pasture that we are preparing for planting grass in. Our wood chip swales and waste sheep hay are working! VERY little run off and I had to hunt for erosion! This is the biggest washout I found. 


 

We are happy with the results so far. We have more areas to rake up the mulch and make swales, then cover the soil with waste hay. 





Of course, when Prince saw us walking around, he came running! He was at the hay bale on the pipeline. He ran for the gate, then ran to us, nosing around, wanting attention. You can see Joe in the background, he’s dirty from rolling in wet dirt.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2020)

We constantly fight erosion here. The sand is loose and water moves it right along. It’s an ongoing project.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 13, 2020)

You need a flash flood that deposits REAL dirt on your sand


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2020)

Bruce said:


> You need a flash flood that deposits REAL dirt on your sand


Surrounded by sand, I don't know where it would come from. Right down the road is the red dirt that is prevalent here, I'd rather have the sand. We had some erosion on the pipeline, the horses trail to the hay bale is washing out. Since the power line crew is back in the area and bringing us wood chips again, we are going to have them dump several loads on the pipeline, then we'll spread them with the tractor. I'm not going to try to plant grass on the pipeline this year, trying to build up the soil first with the waste hay around the round bale and the abundant horse manure. The wood chips will help hold the soil and add humus. There is an earthen swale, built in 1934 by the C.C.C. that goes across the pipeline, but horses hooves have made a cut in it. Time to fill it in and pack with wood chips. LOL LOL


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 13, 2020)

I have never lived anywhere where we got 5" of rain in a single storm. That would be pretty amazing to experience. If we get a whole inch from a storm we think we're drowning!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 13, 2020)

Baymule said:


> We constantly fight erosion here. The sand is loose and water moves it right along. It’s an ongoing project.


You are very lucky you had no damage!!  It looks great!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I have never lived anywhere where we got 5" of rain in a single storm. That would be pretty amazing to experience. If we get a whole inch from a storm we think we're drowning!



That’s funny! 5” is not unusual.


----------



## Xerocles (Feb 13, 2020)

Baymule said:


> That’s funny! 5” is not unusual.


And when @Baymule gets through with the rain, she sends it east, to us. We got 4 3/4" this time.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 13, 2020)

I guess she didn't use most of hers since she had so much to share!


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 13, 2020)

We've been raining cats and dogs here for days, particularly yesterday and last night...full on torrential rain all night long.  Had a pine down in the yard this morning but it missed all things vital...laid it neatly between the garden and shed.  

@Baymule , I'm loving the pics of the decreased runoff!   Just think of the soil structure you are building there and how quickly you could go from sandy to loamy if you don't do any tillage to seed and such.    









						Turning Sand into Soil - Cornell Small Farms
					

This article was one of four winning entries in a writing contest sponsored by the New York State Grazing Lands Conservation Initiative (GLCI).  GLCI is led by a Steering Committee of farmers and agricultural professionals to promote the wise use of private grazing lands, and is funded by the...




					smallfarms.cornell.edu


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2020)

We are working on it @Beekissed. We have been improving the soil since we got here. The difference is the animals, without them we would still be looking at pure sand. It is taking time, but it all seems to be coming together.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 13, 2020)

With MIG it's more accelerated but even with that most folks are saying 3 yrs is when they really start seeing the pay off.  I'm sure hoping that's right, as I'm old and my time is short here.   

I've got thin, ridge top soil with hard pan clay under about 2 in. of topsoil....if we plow we've lost our topsoil.  Even if we cultivate unimproved soil, we lose our topsoil.  I'm hoping with the MIG and also using the hay in the garden, I'll build some topsoil that lasts instead of just getting sucked into the clay, never to be seen again.  When I read about ranchers and farmers disking up whole fields to plant different kinds of grasses or cover crops, I always cringe.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 22, 2020)

Yesterday we did erosion control on the pipeline and raked up 5 more swales in the (someday) horse pasture. The forestry mulcher left so much wood chunks, chips and saplings on the ground that we have to clean them up to expose the soil for grass seed. So we make swales with them. It works. Today we pitch forked 5 mule loads of hay out of the Sheep barn and spread it between the swales. 

Then because we were on a roll, we cleaned out the sheep barn, 5 mule loads, and put it on the garden. 

We. Are. Tired.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 22, 2020)

Wow, BAY!!!!  That's a ton of mulch on the ground!   Can't imagine any erosion going on there.  Looks like you  had a pretty day for work like we did here, though I was in town for most of the day and missed the opportunity to do much work.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2020)

Last spring we raised Cornish Cross meat chickens on the side pasture in a chicken tractor. I moved it every other day, bedding with hay. I tried to keep them in the shade, so didn’t go very far before swinging it around and coming back. I planted rye grass in the fall. The blades of grass are 14”-16” long where the chicken tractor was. 










Beyond the three trees, grass is short and not the deep lush green of the chicken fertilized grass. 









This is the side pasture we reclaimed from saplings and green briars last year and planted in giant Bermuda grass. I babied that grass all summer, watering it through the drought. Looking at the difference of chicken poop or no chicken poop, galvanized me into action. I cleared out a chicken coop and spread it on the short rye grass. 





It’s not for the rye grass you can see, it’s for the dormant Bermuda grass you can’t see. I can’t wait for it to sprout in another month or so.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 28, 2020)

Bay, your hard work and pasture improvement plan is definitely paying off.  I can only dream of the day I have grass like that on my pasture!!!  So lush and deep green!!!  

Looks like spring there....makes me want to lay down in that grass and take a deep breath of spring air!!!    

Will you do CX again this year?   They are a win/win situation.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes we go pick up 50 chicks Monday. There is a pasture raised chicken farm about an hour and half away. They sell chicken meat. They will also sell baby chicks if you make an order, pick up at the farm is $1. That chicken poop sure makes good grass!


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 28, 2020)

Your pasture grass is looking really good Bay!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2020)

This grass is rye grass, a winter/early spring grass. It burns up fast when it gets hot. The challenge for me is to have grass that can stand the hot weather in our poor soil. I planted and kept alive Bermuda grass last year, I'm waiting impatiently to see how it fared over the winter and how it comes back out this spring.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 28, 2020)

Do you have to replant the rye every year, or does it go dormant when it gets hot?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 29, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Do you have to replant the rye every year, or does it go dormant when it gets hot?



Replant every year.  As I develop pastures I will plant a wide variety of grasses and forbs. Some will adapt and grow, some won’t.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 29, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> For some reason men getting advice from other men seems to make more sense to them, even if it's the same thing their wives have been telling them. 😄


There's no "some reason" to it.  They just don't want to listen to a "relative female"  wife, sister, mother, niece, telling them something.... They will listen to a man over a woman nearly every single time....... it's programmed into them.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 2, 2020)

Baymule said:


> This is about a one acre pasture in the front with road frontage. It does a fine job of growing my nemesis, green briars. We are cleaning it up to prepare for planting pasture.
> Before pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


How was It now? I bet it getting better and better. I really envy the Idea of having it that large, I hope I can get a property that big.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2020)

This is pasture #2, featured on page 1 of this thread. I turned the girls and lambs out on it yesterday for a short time. It is rye, Kentucky 32 fescue, hairy vetch and a mix of clovers. None of these will survive the heat. Still dormant, under the lush growth, is Bermuda, crab grass and a variety of forbs. 





The other, summer grasses should be sprouting out in the next couple of weeks. Need to let them eat this down, then probably mow what’s left to encourage the summer grasses to reach for the sun.


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 9, 2020)

What a pretty sight that is!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 9, 2020)

Looks really nice.  How long will that grow until it gets too hot?


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 9, 2020)

Baymule said:


> This is pasture #2, featured on page 1 of this thread. I turned the girls and lambs out on it yesterday for a short time. It is rye, Kentucky 32 fescue, hairy vetch and a mix of clovers. None of these will survive the heat. Still dormant, under the lush growth, is Bermuda, crab grass and a variety of forbs.
> 
> View attachment 70713
> 
> The other, summer grasses should be sprouting out in the next couple of weeks. Need to let them eat this down, then probably mow what’s left to encourage the summer grasses to reach for the sun.



Bay, there's not much more beautiful than sheep feeding in green pastures....especially one as lush as that!   Can't WAIT to get there!!!!   The flock is looking GOOD, my friend!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2020)

It will be gone by May. The Bermuda will start coming out in April. I’ll let the sheep graze it hard, then mow in late April so the Bermuda can grow. I have a small pasture that runs behind the Sheep barn to the back yard that I have let them graze. Pasture #1 belongs to Ringo, it is planted the same as Pasture #2 and the side pasture. The sheep have grazed down the yard, I was stockpiling Pasture #2, letting it reach greater growth while I let them graze the yard and side pasture.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Mar 10, 2020)

@Baymule, I can not remember if you every tried MaxQ Tall Fescue (Jesup)?  Grows well in heat.  We are starting to change out our pastures to MaxQ and Patriot Clover.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2020)

HomeOnTheRange said:


> @Baymule, I can not remember if you every tried MaxQ Tall Fescue (Jesup)?  Grows well in heat.  We are starting to change out our pastures to MaxQ and Patriot Clover.



Never heard of MaxQ, is it endophyte free? I planted Kentucky 32 endophyte free, but it dies back in the heat. Bermuda and Bahia are hot weather grasses. I got som giant Bermuda started last year, will plant more this year. I also am planting Bahia, Pensacola variety. I’ll look up the MaxQ  and Patriot clover.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes and NO....., Max Q is  a non-toxic fescue that is NOT endophyte free but has been shown to not have the toxicity of the normal fescues with a better survival rate when grown.  It  is well documented for some phenomenal growth in some studies on steers. It is supposed to make some very good hay if cut early, then to go somewhat dormant in the real hot weather and then start growing when a little cooler.  Pennington Seed first developed it.  You can pull it up on the internet and there are several grass/seed companies that carry it now.  I am thinking that we might plant some in pastures where we take the cattle off for the summer, so that it will grow and provide us with more/longer grazing into the fall and winter when we bring cattle home from summer pastures.   Also might be worth it for us to try planting it  on some of the pastures we rotate around and see if it can get established to have more grass on some of these summer pastures, maybe earlier grazing or just to improve the overall grazing.  I haven't studied up on it as far as if it will cross with the old fescues like Kentucky 31 that are infected.  Many of the endophyte free ones don't hold up well and will get cross contaminated with the endophyte ones so if reseeding themselves will lose the endophyte free status.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for that bit of wisdom @farmerjan. It probably wouldn’t stand up to the heat here, but might make a good winter grass.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 11, 2020)

Pennington Texoma Max Q II  is supposed to be developed for the central and south central states.  Pennington says it has superior performance in TX, OK, LA, AR, and MS.... If you go to the Pennington site, you can read more and there is a phone # too I think.  It is not cheap, but 15 lbs to the acre is not alot.  I have read that Bermuda will crowd it out in the heat when it goes dormant..... but I think it might come back.  It would be worth talking to them, they might have a rep in your area that could come out and give you some advice.  This is what these seed companies are there for.  If a "little guy" like you guys, has good luck with it, you will sing it's praises, and the next time you are at the feed store or something, you will mention how good it has done for you, and how well the sheep have done, etc and so on and it will get around.  Can't hurt to look into it.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2020)

Thank you for that @farmerjan. I will look into it.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 12, 2020)

I bet it has now, And I can imagine that its one big fence 


Baymule said:


> This picture was taken 3-15-2015, a month after we moved in. To the left is a gatepost, there was no fence yet.
> 
> View attachment 37790


I bet it has now, And as I can imagine that gonna be a very large fence, The way it looks like.. its very spacey..


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2020)

Yesterday we took down the round pen and used it to close off the barn to the pipeline gate. The horses can’t roam their “pasture” and I can plant grass seed. This is where we had it forestry mulched, have raked the mulch into swales an scattered reject Sheep hay over the bare dirt. Needless to say, I am quite excited for this next step of actually sowing grass seed. 

Our makeshift corral may look crappy, but it is a temporary thing, someday to be replaced with a more permanent better thought out corral fence. @Ridgetop notice the classy orange hay twine. LOL  We used a 10’ length of horse wire so we can take down one side if we need to take the tractor to the back for any reason. The round pen comes with a walk through gate, so that is convenient. 

I will be sowing grass seed today! It is supposed to be raining all week, so that will get it off to a good start.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 15, 2020)

I hope you get the lush growth you want, Bay!  That is one gorgeous horse, BTW.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks Bee. That is Pearl, Tennessee Walker we bought out of a kill pen. She is a sweet girl. She is finally deciding that she likes me and will come up to me.

I got my grass seed sowed today, it sure feels good to have that done. Supposed to rain all week, hope we get a good rain.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2020)

Baymule said:


> This is pasture #2, featured on page 1 of this thread.


Nice looking pasture!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 25, 2020)

Baymule said:


> This is about a one acre pasture in the front with road frontage. It does a fine job of growing my nemesis, green briars. We are cleaning it up to prepare for planting pasture.
> Before pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


The warm-season grass most adapted. Growing is simple in most soils, and is resistant to drought and durable. Bermudagrass needs very little upkeep. Centipedegrass-A fine warm-season grass, low-maintenance.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2020)

We have had several rain storms since I sowed Bahia grass seed in the horse pasture. If I bend over and look closely, there are a few tiny threads of green starting to show. I am so excited over these slender filaments! 





Where we spread dead hay from the Sheep barn has done a great job of holding soil in place and not washing away. The hay is rotting, adding humus and as an added bonus, seeds in the hay are sprouting. There are clovers and what looks like fescue, both of which will wither in the heat, but will probably come back next fall. Probably some rye in there too alone with various weeds.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 31, 2020)

Sp exciting to see it growing!!


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree....there's a certain excitement at seeing those baby blades of grass.   Almost the same excitement in seeing beans sprouting, lambs suckling and chicks hatching.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2020)

Grass is the single most important plant in the world.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m raising Cornish Cross on the side pasture, moving their tractor daily. They leave behind a pad of poop. When I refill the 5 gallon water jug, I sow more giant Bermuda over the poop and water it in.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 11, 2020)

The horse pasture is coming along. Lots of rye grass and some fescue has sprouted from the sheep waste hay we spread. 









The Bahia seeds are now coming up through the hay. I can’t wait to finally sees a grassy pasture!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2020)

The side pasture where we are tractoring the meat chickens is responding to the pads of poop. I overseed with more giant Bermuda as I move the tractor onward. It is coming up. There is a humus layer of rye grass and clover under the poop and it is retaining moisture. 





I sowed a triploid variety of rye grass last fall. It has made a lot of grazing. Dumb sheep kept going back to the same patches, eating it to the ground. I grazed the ewes, ewe lambs and ram lamb/wethers in it. Since I had spread Sheep barn clean out on the pasture, there was tall lush growth they wouldn’t touch. So I brought in Joe and Pearl. Don’t be harsh in judgment on how skinny they look. Joe is 32, has Cushing and is in steady decline. Pearl has hit a plateau and no matter what I do, she stays the same. I think what she needs is grass and lots of it. The horse pasture may not be ready for hard grazing this year, but it will be for next year. Plus, come spring, I’ll close off the pipeline and sow it in Bahia. In the meantime, they both graze the yard and help even things up in the sheep pastures. It’s a work in progress. Here they are, hard at work, improving pasture. 





Here is the pasture today, a couple of weeks after Joe and Pearl grazed it short. You can see the chicken tractor and trail of poop pads on the right. 





The rye grass will die back in another month or so. By that time I hope the giant Bermuda I planted and coddled last year will be growing good.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 25, 2020)

Bay, it's really looking good!  All your work is truly paying off now and you couldn't get a prettier view than those beautiful horses muzzle deep in that lush grass.   Beats a noisy, smelly lawnmower any ol' day.  

How are your meaties doing....or are they done now?   I lose track of time lately, been so busy.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 25, 2020)

Baymule said:


> and it is retaining moisture


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2020)

@Beekissed the meaties are still eating and pooping. I like them big, so will feed them out past the 6 week mark. I keep them 2 1/2 months and get 5-7 pound carcasses.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 25, 2020)

Baymule said:


> @Beekissed the meaties are still eating and pooping. I like them big, so will feed them out past the 6 week mark. I keep them 2 1/2 months and get 5-7 pound carcasses.



I do the same and have even kept some to 3 mo.   I keep them until they look tired from carrying all that breast meat, then I feel sorry for them and butcher them out.  

I hope you have a good yield and a great butcher day!


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2020)

The Cornish Cross chickens are gone to freezer camp. The giant Bermuda grass seed l sowed on the pads of chicken poop is beautiful! 





The rye grass is still going strong, I turned the ewes out on this pasture today. 





Yesterday I turned the ewes out in the horse pasture that I sowed the Bahia grass seed in the spring. The weeds, honeysuckle, green briars, oak stump sprouts and such have sprouted back out. There is LOTS of forage for the ewes out there. Hopefully they won’t do much damage to the new grass, the overgrowth will shade it out, so the girls can graze it all down.


----------



## Beekissed (May 24, 2020)

Bay, all that lovely green is a testament to all your hard work.    What a satisfaction you must feel to now see the sheep grazing on the benefits from it!   They will provide fertilizing and trampling of it and build you more good green stuff and that's so cool!  

I love the good combination of graze and browse you have in that paddock, as I've found that the hair sheep really seem to need it, especially with rich spring grass consumption.


----------



## Baymule (May 24, 2020)

I put them back on it today. In 2 hours they were laying down ruminating. Ringo and 2 ewes went to pasture #2 that borders the garden. BJ was pulling run away rampant growth of ragweed and lambs quarters in the garden while I planted corn. The weeds were carefully laid in the wagon for sheep treats. When Ringo saw BJ pulling weeds, he went to the gate and stared holes in us. He quit grazing in preference to the lambs quarters. What a brat.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2020)

It has been so dry here that my sandy ground was like talcum powder. I wouldn’t graze the ewes in the horse pasture because I was afraid their sharp hooves would damage the new Bahia grass. We have FINALLY got rain, not much, but enough to settle the dust. The over growth is about to get away from me, so I have turned the girls out on the horse pasture where they are happily chomping away on weeds. They aren’t grazing the new grass. 

The new Bahia isn’t thick, but it is growing and most important—it’s surviving. 






Lots of browse. 





We may have to bush hog all the over growth if it gets dry again. I’d rather graze the girls on it!


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 27, 2020)

Baymule said:


> It has been so dry here that my sandy ground was like talcum powder. I wouldn’t graze the ewes in the horse pasture because I was afraid their sharp hooves would damage the new Bahia grass. We have FINALLY got rain, not much, but enough to settle the dust. The over growth is about to get away from me, so I have turned the girls out on the horse pasture where they are happily chomping away on weeds. They aren’t grazing the new grass.
> 
> The new Bahia isn’t thick, but it is growing and most important—it’s surviving.
> 
> ...



We see lovely browse, other people see a problem.   And that's the good kind of browse....tree sprouts and tender young weeds and shrubs.  Perfect for sheep!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2020)

We have been cleaning out two small areas under the sheep barn roof. The hard pack was a foot deep. BJ used Robert's tiller to break it up a layer at a time. A neighbor kid and I raked and shoveled it into the mule and we spread it over grass in the side pasture and one of the front pastures. Black and crumbly, it will improve the soil. We spread the loose top waste hay over grass too. This coming week, we are going to clean out the main sheep barn, the hard pack in there is not as deep, we cleaned it out more recently LOL. We are going to spread it over Pasture #2.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 28, 2020)

Every little bit helps..... even if it doesn't help your back!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Every little bit helps..... even if it doesn't help your back!!!!


Actually I’m not sore. Tired, but not sore. Poor BJ is whupped. Running that tiller has worn him out. He’s napping now. I’m canning chicken dog food, put up eggplant and froze some tomatoes to can when I get enough. He’s in pretty good shape and so am I, who needs a gym to work out, we are farmers! LOL


----------



## Baymule (Jun 29, 2020)

I took a few pictures of pasture #1 where we spread waste hay and Sheep compost. Most of it is too shaded for good grass. We have argued over cutting trees, I swear BJ has them named and numbered. I did get him to let me and our son cut saplings a couple of years ago, we cut over 125 of them. Still plenty left though.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 29, 2020)

From what little I can see, the spacing of the trees looks like what we refer to as "silvopasture" here.  There are some more shade tolerant varieties of grasses, unfortunately fescue is one.... but how about good old crab grass?  It makes great eating/pasture even if it isn't liked much in the fancy type lawns.  Maybe try overseeding in the late summer/fall when it cools off there a little and you are due to get more moisture?  The trees may use the moisture but they also protect the ground from being "cooked" from all your hot sun.... so a mixed blessing.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 29, 2020)

Since crabgrass loves my garden so much, I have dug it up and planted it is various places. Maybe this will help the soil and I can transplant some crabgrass.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 29, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> From what little I can see, the spacing of the trees looks like what we refer to as "silvopasture" here.  There are some more shade tolerant varieties of grasses, unfortunately fescue is one.... but how about good old crab grass?  It makes great eating/pasture even if it isn't liked much in the fancy type lawns.  Maybe try overseeding in the late summer/fall when it cools off there a little and you are due to get more moisture?  The trees may use the moisture but they also protect the ground from being "cooked" from all your hot sun.... so a mixed blessing.


Haha, a little too much "silvo" and not enough "pasture"    I had some nice rye grass growing in the shaded areas, but the sheep didn't want it. They wanted the grass growing under full sun. I deduced that the shaded grass didn't have the nutrients or taste of the more preferred sunny grass.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 30, 2020)

We worked on the big part of the sheep barn. It’s fairly dry and had a loose layer of manure under the loose waste hay latter. We shoveled 6 mule loads into the mule and spread on pasture #2. Pasture #2 is featured on page 1 if this thread. We are plenty tired! 





There was 4 mule loads of loose dry manure, then had to get the tiller for the last 2 loads to loosen it up. We are tired. There’s more where that came from!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 30, 2020)

That is a lot of poop (and bedding)! 



Baymule said:


> There’s more where that came from!


And will be as long as you have sheep!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 30, 2020)

We started on the main part of the Sheep barn today. We raked up, shoveled and loaded 4 mule loads of loose dry manure. We all wore dust masks, I had one for the neighbor kid too. We spread the manure in pasture #2, the pasture featured on page one of this thread. 






Then we got down to the hard stuff, the hard packed poop and rotted hay. BJ ran the tiller. Neighbor kid and I raked, shoveled and loaded. We made two loads and spread them. We quit at 1:00 and I took Neighbor kid home. 





BJ and I were whupped. We collapsed in our recliners and took a two hour nap.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 30, 2020)

Ya have come a long way Bay from when ya started and are reaping rewards from the hard laborous work yall have invested....  ..it certainly is a process and it will continue to improve....It had slipped my mind about your thread here, but glad to have found it again....


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 30, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Haha, a little too much "silvo" and not enough "pasture"    I had some nice rye grass growing in the shaded areas, but the sheep didn't want it. They wanted the grass growing under full sun. I deduced that the shaded grass didn't have the nutrients or taste of the more preferred sunny grass.


And they will eat it if you make them get a little hungry to eat the rye.  My cows love it until it gets so tall and heads out and then it gets more like straw.  Different flavors to the different varieties but one of the things about rotational grazing, is for you to leave them long enough in a small enough space, that they eat and tromp down the taller grasses which makes more organic matter to break down into the soil.  Maybe try to put them on the rye sooner?   
Your sheep are spoiled


----------



## Baymule (Jun 30, 2020)

@farmerjan i put them on the rye grass well before it headed out. They graze the strip in the full sun and ignore the grass growing in semi shade. So i turned the weaned lambs out on it, they are not old enough yet to be stuck up snots, they preferred the stubble out in the sunshine, but finally grazed the "silvo" grass. LOL


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 30, 2020)

Strange sheep


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 30, 2020)

I sowed the Big Boss variety of rye grass and saw a definite difference from the previous one and it has a higher reseeding rate than most others. By growing it, ya are putting nitrogen into the soil and the root system will aid in holding your soil in place better thru the dormant season of the summer grass. I can't speak of the reseeding, because we were runoff before I got to see the results....the ducks, goats, and deer loved it.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 1, 2020)

This past fall i seeded a triploid variety of rye grass and it put out a LOT of growth! The sheep loved it, horses loved it and it made a lot of grass. In pasture #2, I took the sheep off and let it go to seed. It made a lot of stalks and they got trampled. Now we are putting sheep manure from the barn over all that humus which ought to enrich the soil and help and improve the bermuda grass.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 1, 2020)

I have actually purchased hay that had a LOT of seed head and fed it in different areas of a field, knowing it would help reseed.  Heck, cost me less than "seed" and the left over stems covered it from birds, the horses & goats laid and pooed in it.   Way better results than if I had spent time & $$ to do it "right".   With some grass there,  this method works nicely.

In my front pasture, the areas near the fence -- where I often throw hay over -- is thick and lush, as are areas I've spot fed.    I know it works! 

I bought some chicory seed this year.  Plan to put it in areas already in grass, throw hay on it, let the animals work it.   Pull them for recovery of field, feeling it will work.   Chicory is high protein and will add to forage.  tossing turnip seed also -- the more top type....gotten cheap on closeout.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 6, 2020)

Yesterday and this morning we got a total of 1 1/2” of rain! That’s what we needed on the Sheep compost we spread. We could use more, but I am delighted for what we got.  

The giant Bermuda I planted last spring did poorly because of not enough compost or humus. There are survivor sprigs here and there. It is already looking better. 

This is in pasture #1.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 6, 2020)

All that sheep compost is just lovely, Bay!!!!  Represents a lot of hard work on that pasture and it looks like it's starting to show good results.   I expect, if you get enough rain, that will be a sheet of green by fall.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'd sure let it seed to add to the coverage too....Great job!!...


----------



## BigFamBam (Jul 7, 2020)

Baymule said:


> We have ran the sheep in this pasture and they have done a good job of cleaning it up. I pulled green briars out of the trees and they ate the leaves off. There is an earthen berm that runs length-wise with trees growing out of it and LOTS of green briars, so thick that we couldn't get in there to cut them out. We raised 3 Red Wattle hogs in it this spring/summer and they did a fine job of clearing out more briars and brush. They even straddled saplings, walked them down and ate the leaves off!
> 
> So this week we have spent 2 days picking up dead tree limbs, cut some that we didn't want and hauling out the mess. We made major inroads on the green briars, still a lot to go, but WOW what a difference! Over the 3 years that we have been here, we have picked up buckets of glass shards, metal, rusted cans and all the accumulated trash of burn barrels of long ago. We thought we had done a good job of clean up, but the pigs rooted up FIVE 50 pound bags of MORE glass shards! There is a twisted pile of what used to be some sort of automobile up in there that hopefully we can drag out today. Yesterday I was finally able to get close enough to it to lay hands on it. For the longest time we could barely even see it, much less get close to it!
> 
> I'll take pics today.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 31, 2020)

It has been hot and so dry that the ground has been powder. The Bahia grass I planted in early spring in the horse pasture has been brown and curled. I figured it was dead. Last week we got a half inch of rain, then a quarter inch of rain. Couple days later we got 1 1/4” of rain! That settled the dust and gave the thirsty ground a drink. The Bahia grass is green! So are the weeds and stump regrowth from having the pasture forestry mulched. We are going to graze  the Sheep on it this week, then mow it to knock down the weeds. 

Look at the green in the forefront of the picture! Grass! Grass! Whoop!


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 31, 2020)

YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks like perfect sheep feed, Bay!!  And your sheep look mighty sleek on it too.   All your pasture ideas and hard work coming to fruition and it looks great!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 1, 2020)

My goats would have all the tree regrowth gone FIRST, then the weeds & vines...eventually the grass would be tried.

Hope your sheep will do a good amount of that.

Your bermuda will be thicker soon....I swear, you can't kill that stuff!!  I should take a picture of my garden....dig it up and turn your back, bam!  It's growing again!  Hopefully that little something brewing in the Gulf will give you another couple inches of rain later this week.

July I had NO rain and record temps for entire month.  Thought everything died.  August, a lot of rain.  Now, I can't keep it mowed and the animals can't either.  Knee deep on the goats in many areas. And THICK!   Yes, established but, huge recovery.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 1, 2020)

So Bay needs a few goats to clear out the weeds so the grass has less competition?


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 1, 2020)

Yep!  Goats.  That would work!       (instigator)

But, her sheep will help...maybe not as well.  We shall see!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 1, 2020)

Hair sheep do a good job on weeds and briars. Nope, don’t need goats!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 1, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Hair sheep do a good job on weeds and briars. Nope, don’t need goats!


  Hair sheep are every bit as good as goats at eating brush.   Mine prefer it over graze most of the time.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2020)

The picture on the previous page shows the pasture behind the horse barn, planted in early spring, choked with weeds. The Sheep enjoyed them immensely. 

We went to Odessa over Labor Day weekend to see DD and family. While we were gone, Robert hooked the bush hog to our tractor and started mowing the pasture. A nut came off a rod that links to the steering and the rod broke. Another neighbor brought a tractor and not only finished the mowing, but then they reset a corner post. When we got home, I ran out back to go see! 

The guys were in the back corner. Our weedy pasture looked like a park! Beautiful. I kept saying WOW! They mowed and cleaned up the back part under the pines too. We have great neighbors!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 14, 2020)

Were you able to get Marigold repaired?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Were you able to get Marigold repaired?


The part is coming in tomorrow, then Robert will put it on. Our other neighbor said we could “pay” him by lending him our box blade. LOL


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 14, 2020)

Yep, you have great neighbors....


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 15, 2020)

Baymule said:


> The part is coming in tomorrow, then Robert will put it on. Our other neighbor said we could “pay” him by lending him our box blade. LOL



You have some of the greatest neighbors, Bay....wish we had such living by us.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 15, 2020)

You DO HAVE good neighbors.   Part of that is because YOU are a good neighbor!   Of course, not everyone has an area where all residents are interested in either farming or participating.

Some of mine are willing to participate if asked but, others don't want to be bothered or included.     

Loaning a box blade is the RIGHT amount!!   LOL


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2020)

Because of all the rain we’ve had, the Bermuda grass in pasture 2 has come back out with more graze. I put the sheep, Sentry and Sheba in it for the day. Ringo went straight to his back scratching tree. LOL LOL What they don’t eat, they’ll trample into the soil, adding more humus. 





I need the Sheep to graze down the Bermuda because the clovers and fescue are starting to come up.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 26, 2020)

Actually, the bermuda is protecting those young starts right now -- and providing some "mulch" effect for the moisture.  If you get cold there ---   --- the bermuda will go dormant.   I believe the protection you have now is good, unlike where the bermuda has gotten thick and you can't see the soil!  

You ARE getting some graze there!   Keep at it.  Plus, some fertilization today.


----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2021)

For the last two years, we have been feeding the horses round bale on the pipeline. It’s the WORST soil on this place, and on a plot of pure white beach sand, that’s saying something. So the dead rotted waste hay and horse manure have done wonders for the soil. There is a gully that bisects the so called pasture. Standing in the gully facing towards the front of our property, the giant Bermuda I sowed is coming up and making a good showing. We hayed this half first and it sure improved the soil.





Standing at the back of our property, this half was last and still had a lot of hay that hadn’t totally rotted in. The Bermuda is coming up now and I’m hoping the extra humus will keep the sand from heating up in August and cooking the grass roots.





A close up of the new grass coming up. Of course the horses are locked out and they don’t think too much of that idea.





Before I sowed grass seed, I ran the tractor and disc up and down the pipeline, breaking up the soil. Because it all runs downhill, I then ran the disc from side to side, making small furrows to hopefully keep it all from washing down to the gully. There is a fence on one side of the pipeline and forest on the other. There was a lot of going forward, running into the trees, picking up the disc, backing to the fence, dropping the disc, going forward into the trees, rinse, repeat. It worked, it’s holding soil and not all washing downhill.

The horses walked a rut down to the gully and we have to fill it in. We have gotten 8 1/2” of rain over the last week and a half, so the rut has washed. But we’ll get it filled, there’s plenty of horse manure in the barn. LOL The rain has made the grass really take off.
We have been here 7 years. I’ve thrown a lot of grass seed at the pipeline, hoping something would take. I think this time it’s going to work.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (May 23, 2021)

@Baymule, I am amazed you can grow anything in that fine sand! 
We have had good luck with Zoysia grass (just not the Meyer variety known as Z-52).  Seville St. Augustine is our go to as it will grow in sand or clay.



Baymule said:


> We have gotten 8 1/2” of rain over the last week and a half, so the rut has washed.


We get that much rain in about a year, so I do not know if that would make a different with the above varieties.


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 25, 2021)

It's really looking great Bay!!!

Have you looked into bridsfoot trefoil? We grow that a lot up here but it supposedly grows in zones 1-7 and is a legume. Pretty hardy for us and doesnt die off in the summers or drought.....our idea of drought is probly not the same as texas drought though.

I also found this...not sure if you have seen it but it lists every type of forage for texas it seems.
https://counties.agrilife.org/colorado/files/2013/01/Forage-Species-for-Texas.pdf


----------



## farmerjan (May 25, 2021)

Need to bookmark that list  for @Ridgetop too when they make the move....


----------



## Baymule (May 25, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> It's really looking great Bay!!!
> 
> Have you looked into bridsfoot trefoil? We grow that a lot up here but it supposedly grows in zones 1-7 and is a legume. Pretty hardy for us and doesnt die off in the summers or drought.....our idea of drought is probly not the same as texas drought though.
> 
> ...


That’s a great article, packed with information. The winter/early spring grasses and clovers really help with grazing. I’ll try the birds foot trefoil, it might be a winner.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2021)

The Bahia I sowed last spring did fairly well last year. I even let the horses graze it 2-3 days at a time, then dry lotted them for 2-3 weeks. I’ve let them graze it some this year, it’s thicker and taller than it was last year. I think I’m on my way to a good stand of grass.

It needed mowing something awful, it was getting covered up by all sorts of things. I told neighbor Robert that in a couple of weeks I was going to mow it, but just didn’t have time. We were working like mad to finish up slaughtering and processing the Cornish Cross chickens, then had the granddaughters, then other things we had put off, and then I was just exhausted. Robert came over, hooked up the bush hog and started mowing one late afternoon. He mowed until dark and was back at it the next morning. He mowed until 2:00 and finally finished. It looked like a park, just beautiful! I made him thumbprint cookies with plum jam and took him 3 pint jars of jam. Plus we took them out to eat. We were so grateful.

I took these pictures standing on the pipeline.

Pearl. @Palamino doesn’t she look good!






Prince





Sparkles


----------



## messybun (Jun 27, 2021)

Wow! The pasture looks great, but those horses are gorgeous!!!


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 27, 2021)

Your pasture has really come on.  Pearl looks real good too.....compared to previous pictures....


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2021)

Now the pipeline pasture. I sowed giant Bermuda grass in March and on the first half, it is knee high now. Across the gully it is short and took longer to come up. I’ve kept the horses off. It’s been dry and their hooves would dig up grass with every step in the loose sand. I’ve been waiting on rain. We got a half inch this morning and it settled the dust. So I let the horses on the Bahia pasture behind the horse barn and put Ringo and the girls on the pipeline. All that lush grass!! Just look at how beautiful it is!





And what did they do? They ignored it and gobbled up weeds! They love Poor Joe and lambs quarters and chowed down on it. Ok sheep, I give you grass I’ve sweated blood to produce and you hit the weeds. And THATS why cattle ranchers ought to follow the herd with sheep to clean up the pasture on rotation!





I finally did get Ringo to follow me to the Bermuda grass, he sniffed around like I was offering him something disgusting, nibbled a little, then RAN, big balls swinging, back to the girls on the weeds. 





Ringo and the girls got full bellies, laid at the gate and yelled at me to go back to their barn. Silly sheep. I just heard thunder, so guess I’d better go move sheep and do the evening feeding a little early.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2021)

messybun said:


> Wow! The pasture looks great, but those horses are gorgeous!!!


Thank you! Sparkles is 34 years old! If you’ve never read Pearl’s or Prince’s threads, they are in the horse forums. Both were kill lot horses. 




farmerjan said:


> Your pasture has really come on.  Pearl looks real good too.....compared to previous pictures....


Thanks, that means a lot, you sure know grass. And thanks on Pearl too. It’s taken almost 3 years to get her to where she is now. I’ve fattened up skinny horses before, but never one as starved as Pearl was. Never. I threw everything but the kitchen sink at her. That girl has come a long way.  She rides like a dream and is safe with kids.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 27, 2021)

Wow so much beautiful progress!!  If you get any first cut hay. Use that on the pipeline as it generally has seed...more so than 2nd cut.    Free seed!   

While all 3 look good, Pearl is looking fantastic!!  Does your heart good.


----------



## messybun (Jun 27, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Thank you! Sparkles is 34 years old! If you’ve never read Pearl’s or Prince’s threads, they are in the horse forums. Both were kill lot horses.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that means a lot, you sure know grass. And thanks on Pearl too. It’s taken almost 3 years to get her to where she is now. I’ve fattened up skinny horses before, but never one as starved as Pearl was. Never. I threw everything but the kitchen sink at her. That girl has come a long way.  She rides like a dream and is safe with kids.



I didn’t realize Prince, but I’ve passively followed Pearl. What you’ve done is impressive!!! There’s no way she’s the same horse! You deserve an Applaud.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 27, 2021)

Wow Bay the pipeline looks absolutely amazing! All the hard work shows big time. Sheep are butts, the horses will love the grass after it gets established well. Every bit of pasture means a lower feed bill so it will pay you back. Our sheep are the opposite, they wont eat the weeds, even in the dry lot they only want grass or leaves from the apple trees.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 21, 2021)

I grazed the horses for a week on the bahia behind the horse barn, then I let them graze the bermuda on the pipeline. They are back on dry lot now. We got 3 1/4" of stormy rain on Monday, so the grass should bounce back soon. It's not enough to sustain them, but it sure helps.


----------



## Palomino (Jul 21, 2021)

Didn't get the alert when you tagged me, but I just got up to date on this. @Baymule Pearl is magnificent!!  Hard to believe that's the same horse you picked out of the kill pen. Prince and Sparkles look fabulous too. All of them are just gorgeous and obviously enjoying themselves!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 21, 2021)

Palomino said:


> Didn't get the alert when you tagged me, but I just got up to date on this. @Baymule Pearl is magnificent!!  Hard to believe that's the same horse you picked out of the kill pen. Prince and Sparkles look fabulous too. All of them are just gorgeous and obviously enjoying themselves!


Thank you so much! I took my 4 and 6 year old granddaughters riding on her. She is steady, not spooky and the girls love her.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Jul 23, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I took my 4 and 6 year old granddaughters riding on her.


I am so glad you can do these wonderful things with your granddaughters.  They will remember those moments all of their lives!  You are a special Grandmother!


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 25, 2021)

I agree!  I think every grandma or grandpa's goal in life should be to make grandkids excited to come to their house.      Bay, I would be VERY excited to come to grandma's house if I was one of yours!  

I was always excited to go to my grandma's house as she lived on a farm and it was all so delicious in so many ways!  A rich texture in life that we didn't get to experience at home.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 25, 2021)

Beekissed said:


> I agree!  I think every grandma or grandpa's goal in life should be to make grandkids excited to come to their house.      Bay, I would be VERY excited to come to grandma's house if I was one of yours!
> 
> I was always excited to go to my grandma's house as she lived on a farm and it was all so delicious in so many ways!  A rich texture in life that we didn't get to experience at home.


And that is exactly what you give to your grandchildren!


----------



## lyric (Dec 19, 2021)

Baymule said:


> This is about a one acre pasture in the front with road frontage. It does a fine job of growing my nemesis, green briars. We are cleaning it up to prepare for planting pasture.
> Before pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


How exciting.  I am sure hubby needs to see this.  Our 4 acres is totally unimproved.  Thank you.


----------



## lyric (Dec 19, 2021)

Baymule said:


> This picture was taken 3-15-2015, a month after we moved in. To the left is a gatepost, there was no fence yet.
> 
> View attachment 37790


Whattt???  The animals cleared THIS?  Boy do I have lots to learn!!  WOW!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2021)

lyric said:


> Whattt???  The animals cleared THIS?  Boy do I have lots to learn!!  WOW!!!!


This particular spot was grown up in over my head weeds. It took lots of tractor work, picking out the metal, glass and buckets of unburnable garbage. Saplings, stumps and roots by the Kawasaki mule load. I wish the sheep ate roots! We fenced it in and raised a trio of feeder pigs in it. They further rooted and dug out roots. Pigs are actually good garden cleaners. They can take raw land to a mine field of pits. They eat the roots, they dig up everything. Then you have to fill in the holes and smooth it out.


----------

